# Dangerous Trees



## the Aerialist

Here's mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1wfCGPNlC0

I'll admit this one scared me. If I could have gotten the crane in there I would have felt better about it. I would have been able to do it cheaper too.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

good job, where abouts in Pittsburgh you at? And you looking for any help over the winter?


----------



## lxt

Climbing that wasnt very smart! we would have had that done in under a 1/2 hour & done much safer!!

all that PPE dont mean squat when the base fails, when you see it happen a time or two you will re-consider climbing something like that!!!




LXT.....................


----------



## the Aerialist

lxt said:


> Climbing that wasnt very smart! we would have had that done in under a 1/2 hour & done much safer!!...



Say aren't you the guy that just wrongly accused me of being a "spiker-trimmer"?

I would have loved to have just dropped that tree, and felt much safer too, but there way no way to do it without doing severe damage to the trees around it. I risked my life to avoid that, what have you done lately to save a tree?

If many more jackwagons jump out of this forum at me I'll just have to assume that you all are a tight click of @sses here and I might as well look for a tree forum without such a stockpile of dead wood.


----------



## treeman75

I would have to agree that tree was not safe to climb! No tree is worth your life! Those sirens I hear in the back ground will be coming to help you if you keep climbing trees like that.


----------



## climberjones

*creepy!*

Was that a coffee bean i could not hear the audio very well I've taken down many that appeared to be perfect specimens to find they were completely hollow three ft down in the ground to six ft above with absolutely no sign of rot,be cautious of the coffees ...........GOOD LUCK


----------



## Juicemang

You gotta be a crack head man!!! If you don't draw a line and say I won't climb dangerous trees you end up in #### like that... You estimated that the tree could hold your weight... But when you are cutting off some of those bigger branches that puts far more stress on the tree then you climbing around in it...There are always options... bring in a bucket or tow able lift, crane, set a TIP in another tree. Could you have taken out some of the scrub brush behind it or one of the smaller trees to make a drop zone for the whole thing? Crazy man just crazy to climb that what did you make a couple hundo? Was it worth it?? You need to work on your work positioning and saw skills too.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I suppose this qualified as dangerous of course my worst ones were before owning a cam and being a member here! No cranes here bro.


----------



## ropensaddle

nice


----------



## the Aerialist

*Balls bigger than Brains ...*



Juicemang said:


> ... Crazy man just crazy to climb that what did you make a couple hundo? ...



Well I believe I did say it would have been cheaper if I could have got the 30 ton crane in there. I bid that tree @ $1800 without it, I might have charged $1500 with it. I couldn't drop it over the neighbor's property line in back of it, or any other direction without collateral damage or a good chance of a hang up.

It was a danger I could see and judge, unlike some (hollow) that we can't. It was a calculated risk, one which proved doable. Although when I heard the base cracking as I dropped the top I had my doubts about my calculations.

Besides the customer was a hot chick and I was having a testosterone rush  when I bid the job for her. Here she is at the end of this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6F1q8cD0M


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> Say aren't you the guy that just wrongly accused me of being a "spiker-trimmer"?, what have you done lately to save a tree




wrongly accused you? maybe/maybe not!!

is that what you did here,save a tree? LOL, maybe if you get a chance to come to Beaver County......you will get to see what my team & I do, I would think if you ask around.....you will find out who I am & what my skills are in the tree world!!!



LXT..................


----------



## lxt

PA`s.. Premier tree service??????? I wont say anything!! I never fail to be oustounded by this trade & those in it!!!!



LXT............


----------



## ctrees4$

The scariest thing I saw on the video was your groundie rolling up the rope with his @ss hangin out of his pants! Part of being a pro is looking like one.
Tell that " gangsta " to pull up his %^#@!! PANTS !!


----------



## murphy4trees

That looked like a wild cherry, which can be dead and rotted for years and still remain incredibly strong. Of all the species in Pa., I'd pick wild cherry to for its strength when climbing a compromised tree like that. 

Of course we'd all like to take a pass on climbing that ugly tree, but you do what you have to do.. The cracking at the base wouldn't have bothered me either, as much as motion in the tree. If you preset lines, I'd use them for a pull test.. 

There are cuts that will get the bits to drop without much pull or push on the trunk.. It did look like the tree swayed a bit after one cuts, but not too much... How did it feel? Probably not as bad as it looked..

$1800 for that tree! I'd consider that good money.. for an easy (though sketchy) job... How long have you been climbing? How long did it take you?


----------



## the Aerialist

*we're neighbors!*



lxt said:


> wrongly accused you? maybe/maybe not!!



Wearing gaffs on a tree that stays is it's own topic. Maybe I'll start one.



lxt said:


> ... maybe if you get a chance to come to Beaver County......you will get to see what my team & I do, I would think if you ask around.....you will find out who I am & what my skills are in the tree world!!!



I'd like to do that. You live right up the road (Rt 60) from me. Maybe after the Holidays, if things slow down by then. I'm working a job in Mt. Lebanon this week. You are invited to come and meet me and see what me and _my_ team do.

I won't insult you by offering you a job like I have one other member here, but what would you charge for a 6 hour climbing day? I sometimes contract out as a climber to other local tree services, but prefer to work my own business.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's ShowBiz!*



lxt said:


> PA`s.. Premier tree service??????? I wont say anything!! I never fail to be oustounded by this trade & those in it!!!! ...



I have a Marketing background. I'm sure many of you here could give me great climbing tips, but I know I could enlighten many of you on marketing your businesses but that's boring to me. I'd rather talk about climbing and rigging.


----------



## the Aerialist

*That my Nephew, the @ss ...*



ctrees4$ said:


> The scariest thing I saw on the video was your groundie rolling up the rope with his @ss hangin out of his pants! Part of being a pro is looking like one.
> Tell that " gangsta " to pull up his %^#@!! PANTS !!



At least he's out of jail now. I had to put up $700 to get him out and now he's under house arrest so I have to call his Parole Officer to get him a window to work, plus pick him up and drop him off.

He's really a sweet boy, in fact we (the Family) call him "John Boy" I'm trying to give him a trade so he can lead a straight life.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Always looking for a few good men ...*



TreEmergencyB said:


> good job, where abouts in Pittsburgh you at? And you looking for any help over the winter?



I sent you a PM but only had time to send the web page. Go back there and fill out the "Contact" form we'll take this offline.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> At least he's out of jail now. I had to put up $700 to get him out and now he's under house arrest so I have to call his Parole Officer to get him a window to work, plus pick him up and drop him off.
> 
> He's really a sweet boy, in fact we (the Family) call him "John Boy" I'm trying to give him a trade so he can lead a straight life.



Looking at the vid was too slow for my puter but it appeared to be a bomber as there was nothing around it. I worked as a danger tree crew for power lines 13 years and we routinely had to rope out of stuff like that. Pucker moments lost by no documentation over many years but I believe the worst I had to do was a tall dead pine surrounded by voltage 7200 one side 12500 another drops on the others. the tree had a huge wood pecker hole clean through it half way up and the top was very poor bark already slipped. I would not climb it today and it is a miracle it held, how ever I roped it in twigs no bigger than wrist size which put me at the top 40 foot above the peckerwood hole it is hard to splain how bad it was without picks.


----------



## the Aerialist

murphy4trees said:


> That looked like a wild cherry, which can be dead and rotted for years and still remain incredibly strong. Of all the species in Pa., I'd pick wild cherry to for its strength when climbing a compromised tree like that.
> 
> Of course we'd all like to take a pass on climbing that ugly tree, but you do what you have to do.. The cracking at the base wouldn't have bothered me either, as much as motion in the tree. If you preset lines, I'd use them for a pull test..
> 
> There are cuts that will get the bits to drop without much pull or push on the trunk.. It did look like the tree swayed a bit after one cuts, but not too much... How did it feel? Probably not as bad as it looked..
> 
> $1800 for that tree! I'd consider that good money.. for an easy (though sketchy) job... How long have you been climbing? How long did it take you?



Yes it was a Cherry and seem to have full healthy foliage, and the base still had a good cambium layer (what was left of it). Still scary as heck to commit to it. (that's why I was slow going up that ladder). 

As far as a pull test, I did give it a tug or two by hand, but I didn't want to stress it anymore than that for fear of starting something that finished when I was up there. It seemed solid. I did try to chop cut everything to minimize the impact, some cuts more successful than others.

I can assure you, the cracking at the base would have concerned you deeply if you were up there with me. Two things happened when I got ready to take the top out, the most dangerous cut I had to make. My saw ran out of gas and the camera ran out of battery. I had to wait for John Boy to pull up his pants and fill up my 200T (the 192 didn't have the guts for the cut I wanted to make). The sirens in the background didn't help settle my nerves much.

The customer had lower bids on the job but chose me 'cause she liked John Boy's tough city looks (and maybe his @ss).


----------



## the Aerialist

*Bombs Away! OH I wished ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Looking at the vid was too slow for my puter but it appeared to be a bomber as there was nothing around it...



There was nothing close enough or high enough to get a line on, but because of it's size it would have taken out a portion of the crowns of any of them. Ya sorta had to be there. Trust me, I eyeballed everything for a better way. John Boy would have climbed it for me, but I'd never send a man anywhere I wouldn't go.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> There was nothing close enough or high enough to get a line on, but because of it's size it would have taken out a portion of the crowns of any of them. Ya sorta had to be there. Trust me, I eyeballed everything for a better way. John Boy would have climbed it for me, but I'd never send a man anywhere I wouldn't go.



I finally got it on my laptop and I meant bombing limbs in stead of catching them on rope! Looked good I have to ask though why did you let the large limbs hinge all the way to the trunk shaking spar more than necessary. One other thing I noticed and it always happens in those spots looks as if the breezes began after entering canopy don't ya just hate that? It never fails for me calm as can be then the minute I am in the tree here come some wind.


----------



## climberjones

*A thought!*

I don't know about any body else but I've climbed my fare share of dangerous trees like the one in the video that my big mouth committed to before i thought it through but one thing i will do on one like that is walk away for a couple days and wait on a good very windy day and convince myself that if the tree made it through that day with out any new stress cracks or damage than ill probably be all right to climb it because the pressures it got on that day will far exceed what my butt will put on it......... or not!


----------



## OLYMPYC

so whats a spiker-trimmer? haha 

im just tryin to get in on doin this, i love dropping trees and would love to learn how to climb, 

im pretty crazy id try about everything once, but man trees like that would pri turn me away, id have pri found the smallest damage route for that tree and takin maybe an extra tree out just to stay on the ground.


----------



## treemandan

Aerial Arborist said:


> Well I believe I did say it would have been cheaper if I could have got the 30 ton crane in there. I bid that tree @ $1800 without it, I might have charged $1500 with it. I couldn't drop it over the neighbor's property line in back of it, or any other direction without collateral damage or a good chance of a hang up.
> 
> It was a danger I could see and judge, unlike some (hollow) that we can't. It was a calculated risk, one which proved doable. Although when I heard the base cracking as I dropped the top I had my doubts about my calculations.
> 
> Besides the customer was a hot chick and I was having a testosterone rush  when I bid the job for her. Here she is at the end of this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6F1q8cD0M



You freakin old timers get all the chicks, trust me I know. In fact I know everything! Like you climbing that tree for a couple of hundred. I could tell the numbers were going to be running high with what you have going on. 
The one thing that I didn't think was good was the fact that you said you were a little scared to do it and we all know why. What I mean is that when an experianced arborist like yourself says he was scared and we can see why then we wonder. BUT! its not like we haven't been there too so #### it buddy.
Now another thing is IXT yapping like he would have dropped it . We take your word that someone had to climb it and if one can't realize it couldn't have been dropped when one saw a climber in it then the question is just standard to make sure the obvious wasn't overlooked which is sometimes the case. 
And I have to say I would have put at least two guy wires in that thing before I hauled my ass up it no doubt about that and 18 hunge would have covered the hours ( I say hours cause that's what it feels like) to set them and bring them in plus some of the cost of all the gear you would need.
I say for your first video it was certainly fantastic. Welcome to the site.


----------



## treemandan

Aerial Arborist said:


> Well I believe I did say it would have been cheaper if I could have got the 30 ton crane in there. I bid that tree @ $1800 without it, I might have charged $1500 with it. I couldn't drop it over the neighbor's property line in back of it, or any other direction without collateral damage or a good chance of a hang up.
> 
> It was a danger I could see and judge, unlike some (hollow) that we can't. It was a calculated risk, one which proved doable. Although when I heard the base cracking as I dropped the top I had my doubts about my calculations.
> 
> Besides the customer was a hot chick and I was having a testosterone rush  when I bid the job for her. Here she is at the end of this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6F1q8cD0M



Oh ####! I hear the sirens allready! And see the damage! Dam dude! You better be REAL careful with that thing! I can see how that is cool but I don't think you need to be going around with that cannon. The other dude even said it was loud for a .22. CAn't figure out a Big Shot? ####, I 'll take that anyday over setting that thing off. I think you do need to buck up your safety standards. Whataya got there, a 4x4 astro van? This guy goes firing a rocket launcher over the winsheild? What exactly is going on over there? If anyone is havong to much fun its this guy.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> I would have to agree that tree was not safe to climb! No tree is worth your life! Those sirens I hear in the back ground will be coming to help you if you keep climbing trees like that.



I thought they were coming for the rocket launcher!


----------



## OLYMPYC

treemandan said:


> I thought they were coming for the rocket launcher!




 i was amazed by that rocket launcher thing, i always wondered how the ropes got up there, if a climber had to do it first w/out ropes to hang the rope or something like that cannon.


----------



## murphy4trees

I liked the cannon too... only thing is do you have any control over the height.. too much of a good thing is not a good thing for setting lines..

How much does that puppy trainer cost? And how high will it shoot and how much weight does the projectile have? 

If it has a lot of weight that could be better than the big shot for tall trees and thick bark..


----------



## the Aerialist

*That is the Rope Gun.. This is the Air Canon...*



OLYMPYC said:


> i was amazed by that rocket launcher thing, i always wondered how the ropes got up there, if a climber had to do it first w/out ropes to hang the rope or something like that cannon.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIx_TUXthJw

I've used the Big Shot and never got the hang of it so I came up with the Air Canon in the video above to shoot a shot bag into the tree. It was a pain to pump up so the Rope Gun was acquired after a neighbor fired it at me. I can shoot that over a 100' tree with no problem, and very accurate too compared to the Big Shot or even the Air Canon.


----------



## ropensaddle

I tried that I was always over doing it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcc2flpSuwQ


----------



## the Aerialist

*Let's see if it will fire a projectile...*



murphy4trees said:


> I liked the cannon too... only thing is do you have any control over the height.. too much of a good thing is not a good thing for setting lines..
> 
> How much does that puppy trainer cost? And how high will it shoot and how much weight does the projectile have?
> 
> If it has a lot of weight that could be better than the big shot for tall trees and thick bark..



You can get blanks with different loads. I have 5's and 4's but both of them really launch it. I'm going to see how low the charges go, a 2 or 3 would probably be good for lower line placements.

Here is another innovation I'm planing to shoot with the Rope Gun. I'm going to make a sabot style holder for it and fire it up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5wejEqSE2w

What do you guys think of that thing? I worked their booth at the EXPO in Pittsburgh last month and sold every one they had. If you use a shot bag you should get one of these.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Get one right here ...*



murphy4trees said:


> ... How much does that puppy trainer cost? And how high will it shoot and how much weight does the projectile have?...



I bought if from a neighbor for $50. Here is a whole kit for $350 :

http://www.tbicatalog.com/TBICatalog2/launchers_and_wingers/retriever_training_launcher_kit.html

I'm not sure of the weight, but it's pretty heavy more than a 16 oz shot bag. if you were trying for max height, I'd say at least 150' with a #5 charge and 100' with a #4 .22 blank charge. A redneck friend could probably make custom loads for you.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1wfCGPNlC0
> 
> I'll admit this one scared me. If I could have gotten the crane in there I would have felt better about it. I would have been able to do it cheaper too.



Good job AA with that tough removal , #### those naysayers half of the fag climbers out there wouldn't have the nuts to climb that .... I say if your gonna be dumb you better be tough , and you may just be more tough than smart but for 63 your an inspiration ....


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'd rather be Lucky than Good...*

I guess it's dumb luck that has kept me going all these years. 

Actually it's that attitude that other's complained about that allows me to still do this work. I've never turned down a job, but I've priced a few so high because of the clear and present danger that I didn't have to risk actually doing the work.

There's always the crane for really dangerous ones, that's if it can get to the work. It's big (30 ton). The Hemlock on the house, It wasn't even big, but I didn't trust it to stay under control, and the two standing portions were small and skinny, but I declined to climb them. It doesn't take a big tree to kill you.

Nothing beats a crane with a good operator to do tree work. I wish I could use it for trims (_I wouldn't have to use my spikes_).


----------



## flushcut

Aerial Arborist said:


> I bought if from a neighbor for $50. Here is a whole kit for $350 :
> 
> http://www.tbicatalog.com/TBICatalog2/launchers_and_wingers/retriever_training_launcher_kit.html
> 
> I'm not sure of the weight, but it's pretty heavy more than a 16 oz shot bag. if you were trying for max height, I'd say at least 150' with a #5 charge and 100' with a #4 .22 blank charge. A redneck friend could probably make custom loads for you.



So let me get this straight for me to get that system cost $350. Right! I think I will stick to the Big Shot, which I got for I think $119.


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> So let me get this straight for me to get that system cost $350. Right! I think I will stick to the Big Shot, which I got for I think $119.



Yup me too and as far as accurate, hmmm; I can knock a cat out at seventy feet :monkey:

I use mine to hunt rabbit too


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> Yup me too and as far as accurate, hmmm; I can knock a cat out at seventy feet :monkey:
> 
> I use mine to hunt rabbit too



I also admit to the rabbit shooting! I mean come on it's a huge slingshot.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Since this is the dangerous tree thread ...*

Here I am doing a trim, and yes, _I have my gaffs on_. There are exceptions to the rule, and this tree was one. Please note how lightfooted I am with them. Gaffs don't need to damage the tree. I can balance on the points without breaking through the Cambium Layer. Note how much time I don't use them, just hanging off my rope or wrapping around when I could easily drive them into the tree for a better hold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33XgrUL6OE

There are situations where I will use my gaffs on a tree that stays. It's a judgement call I'll make if I feel my safety is involved, but when I do I go into my lightfooted mode. Flame me for this if you want, but that's how I roll when I feel I need to.

But all that aside, do you guys feel this tree qualifies for the Dangerous Tree thread? Or was that just a piece of cake?


----------



## the Aerialist

*@ flushcut and Ropensaddle:*

Yeah, I doubt if I'd shell out $350 for it. You can buy just the powerhead cheaper ~ use your Google-Fu to fihd it if anyone is interested. Ebay might have one for you if you are patient.

But you really ought to check out the RopeArmour, it works great with the BigShot and you could hunt deer with it, maybe Moose if you got a good reach and muscular arms. I wouldn't try it on Bears though, you probably just hurt 'um bad enough to really piss 'um off.

For tree work they blow away any shot bag you've ever used.

*Disclaimer:* I'm no longer getting any commissions on them. They just hired me to be a demo dolly at their EXPO booth. They couldn't afford a hot babe for the job so they had to settle for me.

http://www.ropearmour.com/


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here I am doing a trim, and yes, _I have my gaffs on_. There are exceptions to the rule, and this tree was one. Please note how lightfooted I am with them. Gaffs don't need to damage the tree. I can balance on the points without breaking through the Cambium Layer. Note how much time I don't use them, just hanging off my rope or wrapping around when I could easily drive them into the tree for a better hold.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33XgrUL6OE
> 
> There are situations where I will use my gaffs on a tree that stays. It's a judgement call I'll make if I feel my safety is involved, but when I do I go into my lightfooted mode. Flame me for this if you want, but that's how I roll when I feel I need to.
> 
> But all that aside, do you guys feel this tree qualifies for the Dangerous Tree thread? Or was that just a piece of cake?



Well being a silver maple and knowing they are weak modulous of rupture it qualifies but it is also cake if that makes sense. Anyone doing the work for a number of years can easily handle that tree. jmo.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Well being a silver maple and knowing they are weak modulous of rupture it qualifies but it is also cake if that makes sense. Anyone doing the work for a number of years can easily handle that tree. jmo.



disclaimer: my eyes are terrible so it may be a different tree but its form and bark resembles soft maple!


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> disclaimer: my eyes are terrible so it may be a different tree but its form and bark resembles soft maple!



You're right Rope, that was a silver maple. Coulda been done safely and efficiently without spikes though. There were no targets in the drop zone that I could see. Just climb and cut, easy peasy. I could see using spikes on a silver maple if it necessitated it though.


----------



## ropensaddle

This was cake to me totally hollow though!


----------



## ropensaddle

More cake


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> This was cake to me totally hollow though!



Hollow? I would never climb a hollow tree! Yous krazy! lol


----------



## murphy4trees

There are a lot of people on these forums that like to criticize others' videos. They are loud, nasty and often extremely ignorant. Please don't take this as that type of criticism.

I think video is a great way to demonstrate techniques and a great learning tool. I have learned a lot by looking at slow motion replays. I don't want to sound like a video basher here. I think its commendable to put yourself out there on video and also have found it quite difficult to show pruning work on trees that are in leaf. 

Hope you take the following as constructive criticism, given with your best interest in mind. Repeatedly in the first video and again in the second is your improper body postitioning relative to the cuts. A good climber will reach when he has to or trade off body postioning for saving some time, when safety is not comprosmised. That is NOT at all what you were doing. You were set up really badly needlessly, and did it time and time again. It looks like you're new to climbing.

My teacher put it like this: making a cut is like standing at the plate, ready for the pitch. You want perfect positioning. Even though I one hand from time to time (and have been criticized for it, which is fine), I don't do it needlessly, nor put my self in danger with it. In the first video you were reaching down for the one handed cuts, which may be awkward, but is not terribly dangerous. The saw is far enough away from you and your climbing line to present little danger. Still, there was no reason for it as you could have easily made those cuts with both hands on the saw with good body positioning.

The second video at about 1:20, you make a couple one-handed high cuts, with the saw very close ot your face, while you hold onto the tree with the second hand. THAT IS AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS MOVE. And there was no reason for it. Especially with the spikes on (which is whole other subject), you should have been easily able to get ins a good balalnced position and have two free hands on the saw. 

No one wants to see you get hurt.. You have guts to be taking up tree work at your age. Hopefully you'll be willing to learn the climbing techniques used to properly prune tree. Best thing for you to do is hire a first class contract climber, (for the big work) that is willing to teach you his stuff. Make sure to take some video of him. Good luck with it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Easy can be Dangerous ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Well being a silver maple and knowing they are weak modulous of rupture it qualifies but it is also cake if that makes sense. Anyone doing the work for a number of years can easily handle that tree. jmo.



Danger and difficulty most often go hand in hand, but sometimes the easiest can also be the most dangerous. The first tree was actually relatively easy, straight drops and no roping except the pull over.

The Widow-Maker was scary, first because until I got up to the break, I couldn't be sure it wouldn't finish it's break and slide down taking me out on the way. Once above that, the weight if the WM was all on the only branch I had to get up to where I could free it, and that branch was awfully skinny. It was a pretty heavy limb and I didn't want it to fold the section I was tied to over. Adding my weight to it didn't help.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Thank You for the good advice and constructive critique ...*



murphy4trees said:


> ... Best thing for you to do is hire a first class contract climber, (for the big work) that is willing to teach you his stuff. Make sure to take some video of him. Good luck with it.



Other than my first Mentor who was extremely old school I am largely self taught and obviously have developed bad habits which you have so generously pointed out.

I am an Old Dog but I can adapt to new tricks, especially if they are safety related. I will take your suggestions to heart and work on my positioning and saw work.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Hollow? I would never climb a hollow tree! Yous krazy! lol



Did I tell ya bout the coon in it?:monkey:


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> You freakin old timers get all the chicks, trust me I know. In fact I know everything! Like you climbing that tree for a couple of hundred. I could tell the numbers were going to be running high with what you have going on.
> The one thing that I didn't think was good was the fact that you said you were a little scared to do it and we all know why. What I mean is that when an experianced arborist like yourself says he was scared and we can see why then we wonder. BUT! its not like we haven't been there too so #### it buddy.
> Now another thing is IXT yapping like he would have dropped it .





And "Benny" opens his mouth!! No lil man, I would of put the towbehind in there & been done in a 1/2 hour like I said!!!! maybe those cookies & cakes you made gave you a sugar buzz 

As far as cherry trees being "strong" I dont know about that?? especially one compromised like that!! some of the worst storm damage trees involve cherries! I will be cutting a very large white oak which fell over due to large amounts of rain we got a couple weeks ago...I initially looked at this beast while still standing & it was magnificent.

BUT....it fell & went throught the HO`s garage crushing his brand new Audi...point is you`re taking a chance not worth it!! you might think you have balls bigger than brains........dont worry, one day you will have something that shoulda went like clock work put you in your place & then your brains & balls will look the same!

I hear about guys who think they have 40 yrs exp. cuz they are counting cutting firewood & working with some one, but.... really they have only 2-3yrs climbing experience (not that this is the case here with AA). what really is sad is how many guys have a hand full of tools, pickup truck or worse yet a van!! maybe a trailer with a compact loader & think they`re a tree service??? sadder even yet.....the stats in the TCIA magazine are full of just these types!!

Everyone Be Safe & Take Care


LXT.............


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> And "Benny" opens his mouth!! No lil man, I would of put the towbehind in there & been done in a 1/2 hour like I said!!!! maybe those cookies & cakes you made gave you a sugar buzz
> 
> As far as cherry trees being "strong" I dont know about that?? especially one compromised like that!! some of the worst storm damage trees involve cherries! I will be cutting a very large white oak which fell over due to large amounts of rain we got a couple weeks ago...I initially looked at this beast while still standing & it was magnificent.
> 
> BUT....it fell & went throught the HO`s garage crushing his brand new Audi...point is you`re taking a chance not worth it!! you might think you have balls bigger than brains........dont worry, one day you will have something that shoulda went like clock work put you in your place & then your brains & balls will look the same!
> 
> I hear about guys who think they have 40 yrs exp. cuz they are counting cutting firewood & working with some one, but.... really they have only 2-3yrs climbing experience (not that this is the case here with AA). what really is sad is how many guys have a hand full of tools, pickup truck or worse yet a van!! maybe a trailer with a compact loader & think they`re a tree service??? sadder even yet.....the stats in the TCIA magazine are full of just these types!!
> 
> Everyone Be Safe & Take Care
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Oh yeah, ya got that lift. And I think a 4x4 van is a great truck to work out of. I like you IXT ,though you seem to have this notion of what a tree service is supposed to be but there was nothing even writen in stone. That's one of the glories of this work; you can be want you want to be... as long as you know what it is you want to be.


----------



## treemandan

And I apologize ( even though its not required) about the " yapping" statement IXT. From you I should have realized it was more than a brag. 
Truly there is no way a high skilled climber would have scaled that without taking more pre-cautionary steps. I am not sure a lift could be gotten in. Obviously things are much stronger than we believe them to be but that is no reason not to play safe which a highly skilled climber would have done.


----------



## treemandan

And besides being a hunk of junk a 4x4 astro van is bad to the bone! I'd lift it a little of course.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> And besides being a hunk of junk a 4x4 astro van is bad to the bone! I'd lift it a little of course.



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=Tn4PTeHaJoGBlAf15Mm-Cw&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAw


----------



## OLYMPYC

*i know im dumb*

what are these spikes ppl talk about? like i said im new to all this.


----------



## ropensaddle

OLYMPYC said:


> what are these spikes ppl talk about? like i said im new to all this.



Gaffs , spikes,spurs are all the same they are tools used to climb removals giving a climber points on his feet. http://treeclimbingspurs.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Tree-Climbing-Spurs.jpg


----------



## the Aerialist

treemandan said:


> Oh yeah, ya got that lift. And I think a 4x4 van is a great truck to work out of. I like you IXT ,though you seem to have this notion of what a tree service is supposed to be but there was nothing even writen in stone. That's one of the glories of this work; you can be want you want to be... as long as you know what it is you want to be.
> 
> And besides being a hunk of junk a 4x4 astro van is bad to the bone! I'd lift it a little of course.



It's the perhaps, a former glory of being an American. It's what I have done. I decided what I wanted to be and embarked on attaining that goal. 

I'm clearly outclassed here by the certifiable "Arborists" here but I've done the best I can with the limited resources I've had.

With some notable exceptions, including you treemandan, this forum uniquely stands out among others that can not be named here, as a biker gang or maybe wolfpack of members who are are here only for the kill.

I truly came here to learn, not to fight, but the signal to noise level here is so dominated by the "noise" that I don't really know if I can hang. 

I do have an attitude, but that's what has made me what I am. I know that same attitude can cause personality conflicts among certain individuals, usually those that have similar "attitudes" so I'm not condemning anybody.

I can see I'm already being stalked by at least one member who is near me. Hey Dude, you have nothing to worry about from me. I get the very strong feeling that my quotes will always be higher, and you can always make the case for your staff of certified Arborists. It's America, compete on your strengths, not by trying to eliminate your competitors.

I am looking for a good climber, one that I can learn from, and it would be great if he was certified by the ITCA, but that alone won't make him good in my eyes.

And I like my AWD Safari, in fact I've got another one just like it that was both my dump truck and bucket truck for too many years.

I just came back from Mt. Lebanon from a job quote. When I pulled up to the address there was a Davy Tree bucket/dumper truck pulling a chipper the likes of which I can only dream about (my Mitts & Merrill is over 30 years old) and looked at the customer's Arborvitae, which I tend to call a Hemlock if they are taller than the house. The customer has a written quote from them and I gave him my best price ($350) for a very simple job (especially if you have a bucket truck). 

I was able to quote that low because I am working tomorrow with a full crew, dump and chipper, less than one mile away. I can do that job alone while my crew has lunch. I based that price on the fact that I will be there tomorrow. After tomorrow the price goes to $400. We'll see how that goes.

Oh, and before I forget, Happy Holidays and Safe Wishes to all here.


----------



## ropensaddle

AA I am certain you can learn in here. It takes thick skin though, as the ones in the know have to be found out. In the event you learn to roll with the punches and see where your abilities lack, then learning is gained. I learned from line clearing and then residential and commercial and though may not be the best, I don't feel one bit intimidated to climb with them. I at times, do feel intimidated in the finer points of phc but that is my goal so I keep getting embarrassed by my peers and learning all I can so's in a few years I can be a smart ass lol. No , really, so; I will be better prepared to handle the finer aspects of my chosen profession and learn that nasty removals, though rewarding, are only the tip of the ice berg. That remedy of soil compaction ,mulching and fine topiary work, can be even more rewarding and that I've more to learn than to say. I still like to say things at times though lol


----------



## the Aerialist

*I know nothinnng ...*



ropensaddle said:


> ... the ones in the know have to be found out...



And although I have been found out as knowing probably 10% of what many of the lifelong tree work professionals here know. But still 1000% of what the average HO knows about tree work, I still have a loyal customer base and many repeat calls and even more referals.

To many, if not most, here I am a "Hack" with not much more than self taught methods and procedures. But please keep in mind that my customers love me and my success is about 90% "Word of Mouth" I don't cheat people, I am honest with them*, and I give great clean-up!

*But:

When I say "Pittsburgh's Premier Tree Service" It's marketspeak for premium service at premium prices. It's like "take advantage of my low Winter rates" actually means I'm more expensive in the Winter 'cause it's cold as Heck out. But the rates are low for Winter rates.

Like I said before, I have a really good Marketing background. It's how it is out there, ever watch a commercial?

I know many here will call Bullpucky on this, but here is a list of actual customer comments about work I have done for them. I've already linked to the first comment published on the web, but here are the others as well:

Jessica Sutton _(I left her full name since I already reveled it by posting the link to it earlier, the rest I just left their last initial)_
Pittsburgh PA 15235

Aerial Arborist is the best! I read about Doug here, then got in contact with him on his website form, and he responded promptly to setup a time to come out for an estimate… As for the work itself, well, it was awesome! I'd recommend everyone stay and watch Doug work, not because he needs supervision but rather because he is so good at his job - it's just fun to watch. He climbs the tree with the chainsaw and makes it look so easy. He is really a tree artist… He was fast and made the trees look great. They cut down the wood into fireplace sized pieces and neatly stacked it along my driveway. They cleaned and raked my yard and honestly left it in better condition than when they came… hire Doug. You'll be happy.


Mark W.
Leetsdale PA 15056

All work was done in a safe and professional manner with proper tie-offs when up in the tree. Cleaned up everything. Even removed a pile of branches I was going to put out tonight for the trash pickup tomorrow! We are very pleased.


Michael G.
Carnegie PA 15106

Excellent! Doug and his workers were very fast and thorough. Brush piles were completely gone... not even a stick left behind! Clean up was impeccable! I work regularly with contractors through my business and I was very happy with my experience. I know what people charge for their time and I thought Doug was very reasonably priced. Would hire again. He'll be my "tree guy" from now on.


Tod M.
Pittsburgh PA 15241

I just wanted to say I was impressed with Aerial Arborist Tree Service because Doug was very professional and responded promptly. He has a great website for communicating with him. I would highly recommend him to anybody for tree work.


Christopher M.
Coraopolis PA 15108

The work was done very professionally--the skill displayed when Doug was maneuvering around the tree and making cuts with his chainsaw while suspended from the crane was impressive! Doug removed the tree from my property with his dump truck and did a good job with the cleanup in spite of the snowy conditions. I wouldn't hesitate to call Aerial Arborist again if I am in need of tree removal


Virginia W.
Pittsburgh PA 15234

Doug gave me an estimate which included a senior citizen's discount... His price was about what I expected to pay. He called and set up a time and day to do the work. He and his helper arrived on time, cut down the tree, and hauled away all the branches and debris. They were professional and efficient, and I would definitely use them again.


Gamble B.
Clinton PA 15026

This Man Is The ONE to HIRE !!! No Doubts !!! He Cares & It Shows. He is Meticulous & Safe. Does What He says he will Do & Then Some.His Price Was Excellent Also. I recommend him to my friends & neighbors & any one who reads this !!! When We save some money; we will have Doug do some more work for Us. Also, Check out His Website: It Is AWESOME !!!


----------



## lxt

"the Dan"... I hear ya!! hey its whatever it takes to make a living!! I just get concerned on where this trade is going & how fast it is gonna get there, Meaninig: so many are getting killed, injured, rescued, etc... that it is just a matter of time before this trade is put under a microscope!!

Double AA, I am not bustin on ya or even worried about you in the sense of competition!!, I asked who you are & got no reply!! not sure why? hell if you really are serious about learning & need help I would gladly lend a hand, if you get ugly trees like that cherry.....PM me & Ill bring up the towable, Im sure you have those who love you & want you to make it home safely, I know treemandan does!!!! he`s got a lil girl that more than gives em reason to be safe!!

in our area & Double AA knows this; a guy was killed this past summer trimming around powerlines....he was merely a groundman with little to no experience in a bucket! & that same company is out there now still doing stupid stuff like that!!

Just be safe & know your limits, double AA if you wish to remain anonymous....whatever!! But I have helped other services out & would gladly do the same for you!!



LXT.................


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> And although I have been found out as knowing probably 10% of what many of the lifelong tree work professionals here know. But still 1000% of what the average HO knows about tree work.
> 
> To many, if not most, here I am a "Hack" with not much more than self taught methods and procedures. But please keep in mind that my customers love me and my success is about 90% "Word of Mouth" I don't cheat people, I am honest with them*, and I give great clean-up!
> 
> *But:
> 
> When I say "Pittsburgh's Premier Tree Service" It's marketspeak for premium service at premium prices. It's like "take advantage of my low Winter rates" actually means I'm more expensive in the Winter 'cause it's cold as Heck out. But the rates are low for Winter rates.
> 
> Like I said before, I have a really good Marketing background. It's how it is out there, ever watch a commercial?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX4fVUsOnkM


----------



## the Aerialist

*Perhaps I have judged you too harshly ...*



lxt said:


> "the Dan"... I hear ya!! ... that it is just a matter of time before this trade is put under a microscope!!... PM me ... make it home safely, I know treemandan does!!!! he`s got a lil girl that more than gives em reason to be safe!!...



Thank you for all that. I'll PM you shortly. For your entertainment and others I'm sure, I will post a video that proves beyond all belief that I have been climbing trees and doing tree work since at least since 1987, the date on this video. Now this video and these practices may not meet all current regulation, whether they be OSHA, TCIA, DOT, USDA, USPA or NAACP (_not that theres anything wrong with that_) but since the statute of limitations has long ago run out on these (_soon to be alleged_) violations.

Therefore ~ *Saving Lara's Kite* :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tna6x3A-Yv8


----------



## TreeAce

AA..First just let me say that I hope u stick around. U have every "right" to be here as far as I am concerned. My comment about "attitude" ...well...I am not taken it back but I feel like u just got off on the wrong foot and then became very defensive. It was like u just kicked the front door in and yelled.."I m here!!" and that can be alittle harsh. Anyway...I do hope you stick around. And ...I am new as well and I have been "jumped" (for lack of better description) on one thing by one guy, but so what? I now look at it as "ribbing" and nothin more. Maybe this should be a PM but whatever. I think u could learn plenty here and also share some of what u know.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> AA..First just let me say that I hope u stick around. U have every "right" to be here as far as I am concerned. My comment about "attitude" ...well...I am not taken it back but I feel like u just got off on the wrong foot and then became very defensive. It was like u just kicked the front door in and yelled.."I m here!!" and that can be alittle harsh. Anyway...I do hope you stick around. And ...I am new as well and I have been "jumped" (for lack of better description) on one thing by one guy, but so what? I now look at it as "ribbing" and nothin more. Maybe this should be a PM but whatever. I think u could learn plenty here and also share some of what u know.



Yeah your gonna learn that them creme-sickles suck oke:


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah your gonna learn that them creme-sickles suck oke:




Easy there ropes!! I like cream sickles. Ha!


LXT...........is husky a make of saw or a dog? ah either way they`re a fun conversation piece.


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> "the Dan"... I hear ya!! hey its whatever it takes to make a living!! I just get concerned on where this trade is going & how fast it is gonna get there, Meaninig: so many are getting killed, injured, rescued, etc... that it is just a matter of time before this trade is put under a microscope!!
> 
> Double AA, I am not bustin on ya or even worried about you in the sense of competition!!, I asked who you are & got no reply!! not sure why? hell if you really are serious about learning & need help I would gladly lend a hand, if you get ugly trees like that cherry.....PM me & Ill bring up the towable, Im sure you have those who love you & want you to make it home safely, I know treemandan does!!!! he`s got a lil girl that more than gives em reason to be safe!!
> 
> in our area & Double AA knows this; a guy was killed this past summer trimming around powerlines....he was merely a groundman with little to no experience in a bucket! & that same company is out there now still doing stupid stuff like that!!
> 
> Just be safe & know your limits, double AA if you wish to remain anonymous....whatever!! But I have helped other services out & would gladly do the same for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................



Jeezus are you serious with the towbehind crap , I could be halfway up the tree while your over there leveling your "tow behind " , not that I have no respect for lawn monkies cutting trees but come on.. There are trees inaccessible with any machines , what do you do there price high and chalk it as a loss ....


----------



## murphy4trees

that was some serious kite rescuing... 
risk vs reward though..
you Must be like the rest of us... needed your high...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Back in the day ...*



murphy4trees said:


> that was some serious kite rescuing...
> risk vs reward though..
> you Must be like the rest of us... needed your high...



Thanks Murf, you gave a rather scathing, yet polite, critique of my work and it caused me considerable introspection. I tried to be more careful and actually thought about your post several time yesterday. Thank You for that good advice.

I _am_ looking for a good climber and if I find one I'm sure I can learn a lot from him, as well as my Nephew, John Boy who I am trying to teach to climb. The last thing I want to do is pass on my bad habits (_some of which I didn't even know I had_)

My daughter was 3 then, now she is 26 and just married to a guy I like. A hard thing to attain if you are dating my daughter.


----------



## murphy4trees

congatrats and wish you many grandchildren to carry on in the kite rescuing and other family traditions... You sound like you have a good wife too, which is somewhere between 50-60% of the trick to a good life...

that said, I was trying to be as delicate as possible with that critique. You seem like a good guy and I admire anyone that has the stones to take on tree work at a mature age.. You're not a loud mouth kid which is nice. 

This is the kind of business that you can make the same mistakes in for 20 years, and never improve or adopt new techniques... I wouldn't still be in biz if I hadn't changed. The competition around here is so brutal.

Anyhow, hope you make it to the penn-del ISA symposium in Lancaster. Looks like a GREAT line-up and a lot to learn.. But in the end you really need to spend some time with a highly skilled climber, which is hard to come by. I got lucky when I met Big Jon... He changed my life! He was off the charts..


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> Jeezus are you serious with the towbehind crap , I could be halfway up the tree while your over there leveling your "tow behind " , not that I have no respect for lawn monkies cutting trees but come on.. There are trees inaccessible with any machines , what do you do there price high and chalk it as a loss ....




you couldnt get half way to climax with the help of a supermodel!! lawn monkies????? this post blows almost as hard as you do....well maybe not!!

1st off sprout.....Id be leveled & flying while you were puttin baby powder in your crack to prevent chaffing!

2nd, no lawn monkey here.......24 years climbing & doing tree work is far from lawn monkey.........& if the bucket cant get it????? I climb, hell even if the bucket can reach it Ive had to jump out & climb.

So....the only thing I chalk as a loss is a nutpump jackwagon like you!!!! you & I went round before......I dont wanna have to put your manhood in the ground again!




LXT.........................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> you couldnt get half way to climax with the help of a supermodel!! lawn monkies????? this post blows almost as hard as you do....well maybe not!!
> 
> 1st off sprout.....Id be leveled & flying while you were puttin baby powder in your crack to prevent chaffing!
> 
> 2nd, no lawn monkey here.......24 years climbing & doing tree work is far from lawn monkey.........& if the bucket cant get it????? I climb, hell even if the bucket can reach it Ive had to jump out & climb.
> 
> So....the only thing I chalk as a loss is a nutpump jackwagon like you!!!! you & I went round before......I dont wanna have to put your manhood in the ground again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.........................


Yea if your using a tow behind than your boyfriend use a ##### on , but that was a funny post , I was just breaking your stones ...


----------



## the Aerialist

*I don't know about Lancaster ...*



murphy4trees said:


> congatrats and wish you many grandchildren to carry on in the kite rescuing ...



But I _am_ working on positioning myself better like you said for me to do.

This Photo was from yesterday :







And I _am_ holding the saw with two hands. You can just see my left sleeve above my knee. (_my hand still comes out of that sleeve_).


----------



## the Aerialist

*Some jobs are just safer with a lift ...*



lxt said:


> ... I climb, hell even if the bucket can reach it I've had to jump out & climb...



When I worked as an IC climber they put me in their bucket truck. I used it to set my top line and got out and has a groundie take the boom away. That blew their mind, but when asked about the practice I said "you hired a climber, not another boom operator". Pretty soon they stopped sending the bucket truck with me.

Here's a photo from yesterday showing one tree that I would definitely prefer a lift for. I've got to go there tomorrow an walk out there on it. There's not much to get a proper top line on. There's a right was and a wrong way to do things. Limb walking this one is the wrong way (_if you can avoid it_).






Here's another angle where you can see the wires better:






The major lead to the right of the overhanging limb is too tall for a straight drop at any point due to the 20k Hi Volt wires on the street (unseen in this shot).


----------



## Husky288XP

What did you get for the three trees $ wise?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Well that's somewhat confidential ...*



Husky288XP said:


> What did you get for the three trees $ wise?



But just this one time I'll tell you. The bid was $2800 but I gave a $200 Angie's List discount (I'm running a promotion just now). These customers did their due diligence, they got three other bids. They didn't tell me what those bids were, but that I was the middle bid.

If you know this market (and I do) the bids were something like this:

Joe Schmo ~ outta work and used to cut trees down on the farm: $300
Me ~ $2600
Davy Tree ~ $3600


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> But I _am_ working on positioning myself better like you said for me to do.
> 
> This Photo was from yesterday :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I _am_ holding the saw with two hands. You can just see my left sleeve above my knee. (_my hand still comes out of that sleeve_).



Your using two hands for sure. One problem. Position of your left hand.
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

You gonna lift that lead up off the service lines in one piece? Sometimes its easier that way..

What's up Steve?
How you doing?


----------



## Husky288XP

Not much Murph, Slowing down for Christmas and winter.

What are you up to?


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> You gonna lift that lead up off the service lines in one piece? Sometimes its easier that way..
> 
> What's up Steve?
> How you doing?



Yup, tip tie and butt.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Darn it , I should of got pics of the rotten 100 bean pole pine I did today! I told the ho it was not safe to climb but that I have climbed some in the past. It however was too far gone. I did the whole tree with the big shot lol shot several ropes three were tied to it and cut the puppy and of course it hung up some but a little pull jerk combo broke the top it was tied so swung down the log hit another limb the rotten log broke in half 40 foot of log swung down the other last little bit of the log 35 foot was caught on rope halfway and we lowered it. The ho shook his head like he could not believe what happened lol. I told him that was why there was three ropes for control of the breaking sections. I showed him without the added safety measures the top would have went backwards and smashed the fence and me if I could not move on the steep hill fast enough!


----------



## murphy4trees

Nice one rope..

I love that... figuring out a way to do a tree that no one else would even concieve of, knowing what is going to happen and thn watching it happen on script..





ropensaddle said:


> Darn it , I should of got pics of the rotten 100 bean pole pine I did today! I told the ho it was not safe to climb but that I have climbed some in the past. It however was too far gone. I did the whole tree with the big shot lol shot several ropes three were tied to it and cut the puppy and of course it hung up some but a little pull jerk combo broke the top it was tied so swung down the log hit another limb the rotten log broke in half 40 foot of log swung down the other last little bit of the log 35 foot was caught on rope halfway and we lowered it. The ho shook his head like he could not believe what happened lol. I told him that was why there was three ropes for control of the breaking sections. I showed him without the added safety measures the top would have went backwards and smashed the fence and me if I could not move on the steep hill fast enough!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I was trying to get a lift in but that didn't pan out ...*



murphy4trees said:


> You gonna lift that lead up off the service lines in one piece? Sometimes its easier that way...



With the lift out it's a limb walk with shaky top line placement. I thought about getting under it with the dump and lifting the bed with a big extension ladder in it for access. But that seems a bit rube Goldberg (but I have done it). 

The shaky top makes lifting it (other than with the crane) not feasible. Perhaps I could have bid higher, and now, very much wish I did.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Darn it , I should of got pics of the rotten 100 bean pole pine I did today! I told the ho it was not safe to climb but that I have climbed some in the past. It however was too far gone. I did the whole tree with the big shot lol shot several ropes three were tied to it and cut the puppy and of course it hung up some but a little pull jerk combo broke the top it was tied so swung down the log hit another limb the rotten log broke in half 40 foot of log swung down the other last little bit of the log 35 foot was caught on rope halfway and we lowered it. The ho shook his head like he could not believe what happened lol. I told him that was why there was three ropes for control of the breaking sections. I showed him without the added safety measures the top would have went backwards and smashed the fence and me if I could not move on the steep hill fast enough!




Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Masterfully done ...*



murphy4trees said:


> Nice one rope..
> 
> I love that... figuring out a way to do a tree that no one else would even concieve of, knowing what is going to happen and thn watching it happen on script..



Great approach, I'm gonna get a bag for tricks and put that in it.


----------



## ropensaddle

murphy4trees said:


> Nice one rope..
> 
> I love that... figuring out a way to do a tree that no one else would even concieve of, knowing what is going to happen and thn watching it happen on script..



I know you done some like it Murph I have done a good deal of them that way. Some I remember even shooting to tie top then shooting a suitable crotch above and pre tensioning and getting a good wrap four turns on the porty and cut in pieces lowering two foot cut lower two foot cut all the way until the tree can be steered and lowered. I did danger trees for power lines 13 years that equals a lot of dead nastiies with no access! There were no crotch above on this tree and even if there were 100 foot of tree would be heavy even static load! I had all three of the ropes on three separate crotches to the side to where they would swing down and clear the fence and and miss the single phase on this one today! I was peta to get set up but its worth it not having to repair a fence!


----------



## Rftreeman

you need to make that guy pull up his damn pants, first time he bent over like that with his ass hanging out on my job I'd put a foot in it....


as for the tree, I would have climbed it and have climbed worst..........


----------



## Rickytree

*I see*

I see nothing has changed around here.. Still got the loud mouth POS here and still running his mouth..:deadhorse: Hey I'm just saying what everyone's thinking..Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## derwoodii

This is big dead rotten and over a million buck air walk bridge. You'll see ratchet web strapping used to hold the dam thing together as he blocks it down.
Nup not me no way. Graeme McMahon a nice quite and so very brave a bloke.

Sherbrooke Tree Service working on the Tahune Airwalk, located in the south west of tasmania Australia. 
Removing a large Eucalyptus obliqua which is leaning over the airwalk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFyVJFIohkI


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> I know you done some like it Murph I have done a good deal of them that way. Some I remember even shooting to tie top then shooting a suitable crotch above and pre tensioning and getting a good wrap four turns on the porty and cut in pieces lowering two foot cut lower two foot cut all the way until the tree can be steered and lowered. *I did danger trees for power lines 13 years that equals a lot of dead nastiies with no access!* There were no crotch above on this tree and even if there were 100 foot of tree would be heavy even static load! I had all three of the ropes on three separate crotches to the side to where they would swing down and clear the fence and and miss the single phase on this one today! I was peta to get set up but its worth it not having to repair a fence!


same here, I remember doing many trees that some of the people here would RUN from.......


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> same here, I remember doing many trees that some of the people here would RUN from.......



I was a trim crew foreman ten years, then Danger tree expert 13; as danger tree foreman they gave me all the ones regular crews would tear the lines down on! I basically got screwed, as; the money was not worth the added responsibility. I made maybe fifty cent more per hour


----------



## tree MDS

Rftreeman said:


> same here, I remember doing many trees that some of the people here would RUN from.......



Well, at least you still have your memories!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Well, at least you still have your memories!



I have thought of writing a best seller novel cause some of the stuff that happens in these jobs is just too funny.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I was a trim crew foreman ten years, then Danger tree expert 13; as danger tree foreman they gave me all the ones regular crews would tear the lines down on! I basically got screwed, as; the money was not worth the added responsibility. I made maybe fifty cent more per hour



Yeah, but you had that nifty title! Did they give you a fancy embroidered patch too?? that might have been worth it right there...

Seriously though, that line work is some hairy crap for sure. I have buddies that do that stuff. I think I'd rather stick to working people's nice sunny yards in the summertime, if I had my choice.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but you had that nifty title! Did they give you a fancy embroidered patch too?? that might have been worth it right there...
> 
> Seriously though, that line work is some hairy crap for sure. I have buddies that do that stuff. I think I'd rather stick to working people's nice sunny yards in the summertime, if I had my choice.




Yeah a little extra title which was little comfort on pay day lol. 




I will never do line clearance unless it is pure supervisory again. I am too old and experienced
to be getting ate up by chiggars and ticks for peanuts again. If my business does not make it I will try working for a residential service or forestry job of some sort.


----------



## lync

I used to think climbing really hazardous trees showed how big my bulls were. Now I think its irresponsible. Your life is worth more to your family and friends, then damage to a fence or another tree. The first tree could be felled and what ever damage it caused repaired by the homeowner, The owner of the tree bears some responsibility. It doesn't take a genius to tell that the tree was unsound the home owner let it rot for years before they decided to remove it before a public gathering. You damage an other tree you prune out the damage and bill the home owner.


----------



## Stihlcutter

I give it to you, You have balls for sure! It was dangerous,yes. But i think it was the best way to bring it down. Screw bucket b!t(hes. I think i would have tied into a surrounding tree as a secondary precaution. I would have rather fallen and swung into a tree trunk and broke some ribs or something than come from 80+ feet up down to the ground and die. but hey, thats me. Glad you got down safe and all is good, she is pretty good lookin too. Happy Holidays
-ac


----------



## Stihlcutter

Dont get me wrong with the bucket trucks. They are a handy tool say around powerlines and what not. But a very easily climbable tree like this there is no need
-ac


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> This is big dead rotten and over a million buck air walk bridge. You'll see ratchet web strapping used to hold the dam thing together as he blocks it down.
> Nup not me no way. Graeme McMahon a nice quite and so very brave a bloke.
> 
> Sherbrooke Tree Service working on the Tahune Airwalk, located in the south west of tasmania Australia.
> Removing a large Eucalyptus obliqua which is leaning over the airwalk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFyVJFIohkI



That is truly masterful stuff I have seen it before kudo's to sherbrooke I particularly like the large wood bomb having to miss the ropes guying the tree. I prolly could do it but it would be huge bucks or no go lol. He prolly is very humble imo.


----------



## Rftreeman

lync said:


> I used to think climbing really hazardous trees showed how big my bulls were. Now I think its irresponsible. Your life is worth more to your family and friends, then damage to a fence or another tree. The first tree could be felled and what ever damage it caused repaired by the homeowner, The owner of the tree bears some responsibility. It doesn't take a genius to tell that the tree was unsound the home owner let it rot for years before they decided to remove it before a public gathering. You damage an other tree you prune out the damage and bill the home owner.


nothing to do with big balls, more like skill, why cause all that damage and look like a rookie when you can do it right and look like a pro and go home happy......

if dead/danger trees scare you then leave them for the people that aren't scared of them, if you told me that you couldn't do that tree without collateral damage I'd end our conversation right there, you go in causing a bunch of damage and the customer and his neighbors see you as someone that can't handle the job, I go in and get it done without any damage and they'll be over asking me for quotes.....


----------



## lxt

I love the guys who preach about buckets being for girls! those who would rather break ribs & fall...............I love those types! lessens the competition for me & the word of mouth in regards to their stupidity is priceless.

I even love hearing the "if dangerous tress scare you" talk!!! LOL, when I hear someone talk about not being scared in a danger tree & that its all skill...... *You are full of crap* #1 if your not scared but have controll over it you are an idiot! #2 skill & stupidity walk a fine line as does good & Lucky!! you will get away with things for along time!!! but when you have to pay the ferry man his toll..........Good & Luck wont cover it while the skill you think you have will leave you hurt/killed & viewed as *Stupid*

Be safe & Take care......there is nothing Macho about dead!!



LXT....................


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> I love the guys who preach about buckets being for girls! those who would rather break ribs & fall...............I love those types! lessens the competition for me & the word of mouth in regards to their stupidity is priceless.
> 
> I even love hearing the "if dangerous tress scare you" talk!!! LOL, when I hear someone talk about not being scared in a danger tree & that its all skill...... *You are full of crap* #1 if your not scared but have controll over it you are an idiot! #2 skill & stupidity walk a fine line as does good & Lucky!! you will get away with things for along time!!! but when you have to pay the ferry man his toll..........Good & Luck wont cover it while the skill you think you have will leave you hurt/killed & viewed as *Stupid*
> 
> Be safe & Take care......there is nothing Macho about dead!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT....................



bucket babyoke: I disagree and agree. I would think skill can offset the dangers. Not macho to probe roots check for conks etc. just my opinion. ummmmmm hummmmmmm


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> I love the guys who preach about buckets being for girls! those who would rather break ribs & fall...............I love those types! lessens the competition for me & the word of mouth in regards to their stupidity is priceless.
> 
> *I even love hearing the "if dangerous tress scare you" talk!!! LOL, when I hear someone talk about not being scared in a danger tree & that its all skill...... You are full of crap #1 if your not scared but have controll over it you are an idiot!* #2 skill & stupidity walk a fine line as does good & Lucky!! you will get away with things for along time!!! but when you have to pay the ferry man his toll..........Good & Luck wont cover it while the skill you think you have will leave you hurt/killed & viewed as *Stupid*
> 
> Be safe & Take care......there is nothing Macho about dead!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT....................




danger trees are just like everything else in this world, do enough of them over the years and you learn what's ok and what isn't ok to climb..... 

because I'll do something that others can't or won't that makes me an idiot, I don't think it does, I think it shows my experience better.....I've never been scared while in a tree but once but after I got that copperhead snake out of his hole and on the ground I was fine....


----------



## lxt

Skill cannot offset danger!!! if danger is there.....its dangerous, Ive seen too many guys blow up there chest (including me) to do something to impress, if that makes you skilled...........you are sadly mistaken!! it just makes you a showboat & sooner or later you will pay the Ferry Man!!

C`mon Rf.....My team & i do things others cant or wont all the time.....thats skill & experience, But to say you have never been scared in a tree or tree(s).... you must be working off orchard ladders?? cuz my man I will gauran dam well tee you come to my neck of the woods & do some of the work I do.....*You will be scared* you`ll get it done no doubt!!! but your palms will shake.

I love the guys who say Im not scared, Ill climb any tree, anywhere, anytime....! why, when I meet those who say such/or interview, hire and watch them.......I just laugh, awe....having a bad day? ok, we`ll tmrw`s a new day...............tmrw comes & same old, same old.......then my top guy or I get to go up & finish what supertrimmer couldnt! 

does it make you an idiot???? not if you finish the job *safely* without destroying person or property......but when its dangerous & you puff your chest up...drop the lead in grannys tulip garden smashing her landscape figurines & flowers................cuz thats the only thing you could do, then yes you are an Idiot!!!!!!!!




LXT.........................


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> Skill cannot offset danger!!! if danger is there.....its dangerous, Ive seen too many guys blow up there chest (including me) to do something to impress, if that makes you skilled...........you are sadly mistaken!! it just makes you a showboat & sooner or later you will pay the Ferry Man!!
> 
> C`mon Rf.....My team & i do things others cant or wont all the time.....thats skill & experience, But to say you have never been scared in a tree or tree(s).... you must be working off orchard ladders?? cuz my man I will gauran dam well tee you come to my neck of the woods & do some of the work I do.....*You will be scared* you`ll get it done no doubt!!! but your palms will shake.
> 
> I love the guys who say Im not scared, Ill climb any tree, anywhere, anytime....! why, when I meet those who say such/or interview, hire and watch them.......I just laugh, awe....having a bad day? ok, we`ll tmrw`s a new day...............tmrw comes & same old, same old.......then my top guy or I get to go up & finish what supertrimmer couldnt!
> 
> does it make you an idiot???? not if you finish the job *safely* without destroying person or property......but when its dangerous & you puff your chest up...drop the lead in grannys tulip garden smashing her landscape figurines & flowers................cuz thats the only thing you could do, then yes you are an Idiot!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.........................



Lmfao I was not impressed your area seemed to look like shrubs compared to here bro lol.

I still disagree skill and ability to assess danger and place safeguards in place has kept me injury free 27 years and 13 doing nothing but dead danger trees near power. I will say there is still danger but it is mitigated through education,training and careful analysis of the site. I have never seen chest beating overcome any danger.


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> Skill cannot offset danger!!! if danger is there.....its dangerous, Ive seen too many guys blow up there chest (including me) to do something to impress, if that makes you skilled...........you are sadly mistaken!! it just makes you a showboat & sooner or later you will pay the Ferry Man!!
> 
> C`mon Rf.....My team & i do things others cant or wont all the time.....thats skill & experience, But to say you have never been scared in a tree or tree(s).... you must be working off orchard ladders?? cuz my man I will gauran dam well tee you come to my neck of the woods & do some of the work I do.....*You will be scared* you`ll get it done no doubt!!! but your palms will shake.
> 
> I love the guys who say Im not scared, Ill climb any tree, anywhere, anytime....! why, when I meet those who say such/or interview, hire and watch them.......I just laugh, awe....having a bad day? ok, we`ll tmrw`s a new day...............tmrw comes & same old, same old.......then my top guy or I get to go up & finish what supertrimmer couldnt!
> 
> does it make you an idiot???? not if you finish the job *safely* without destroying person or property......but when its dangerous & you puff your chest up...drop the lead in grannys tulip garden smashing her landscape figurines & flowers................cuz thats the only thing you could do, then yes you are an Idiot!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.........................


I guess our meanings of "scared" are two different things then......

as for the tulip garden, there's ways to get it done without destroying anything, even if you have to drop the dead lead.......

as far as "some of the work you do" I did line clearance for 18 years and was the go to guy for stuff everyone else ran from, even other companies would contract my crew for work cause their guys pissed their pants when they saw the job...


----------



## lxt

let me guess? you both run husky saws?

that explains it, all that un burnt 2 stroke fuel causing a form of halucination!

Ropes......c`mon, AK with big trees........I drove through there several times, just a bunch of Illegals trimming rose bushes...LMFAO PA & OH are very similar in tree species if not the same.....ask treevet how many bushes we trim up here??

Well its safe to say we can agree to disagree, Rf, my team & I also did/do line work also......same scenario as you! Here, my team and I are the measuring stick & thats is an honest fact!! BUT....assessing danger is different than engaging in dangerous work!

to both of you I wish nothing but the best, but.....I have seen many experienced guys(far more than either of you & myself) get bitten & bad!

you mentioned chest thumping ropes.........many a tree guy has put commonsense on hold in this trade to get r done!! dont worry my 27 yr injury free friend............yours is usually the worse case.....where an injury would be welcome!!

be careful, be safe & he watch over you!!


LXT...............


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> *let me guess? you both run husky saws?*
> 
> that explains it, all that un burnt 2 stroke fuel causing a form of halucination!
> 
> Ropes......c`mon, AK with big trees........I drove through there several times, just a bunch of Illegals trimming rose bushes...LMFAO PA & OH are very similar in tree species if not the same.....ask treevet how many bushes we trim up here??
> 
> Well its safe to say we can agree to disagree, Rf, my team & I also did/do line work also......same scenario as you! Here, my team and I are the measuring stick & thats is an honest fact!! BUT....assessing danger is different than engaging in dangerous work!
> 
> to both of you I wish nothing but the best, but.....I have seen many experienced guys(far more than either of you & myself) get bitten & bad!
> 
> you mentioned chest thumping ropes.........many a tree guy has put commonsense on hold in this trade to get r done!! dont worry my 27 yr injury free friend............yours is usually the worse case.....where an injury would be welcome!!
> 
> be careful, be safe & he watch over you!!
> 
> 
> LXT...............


Hell no, I use them badass Poulan Wild Things....


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> let me guess? you both run husky saws?
> 
> that explains it, all that un burnt 2 stroke fuel causing a form of halucination!
> 
> Ropes......c`mon, AK with big trees........I drove through there several times, just a bunch of Illegals trimming rose bushes...LMFAO PA & OH are very similar in tree species if not the same.....ask treevet how many bushes we trim up here??
> 
> Well its safe to say we can agree to disagree, Rf, my team & I also did/do line work also......same scenario as you! Here, my team and I are the measuring stick & thats is an honest fact!! BUT....assessing danger is different than engaging in dangerous work!
> 
> to both of you I wish nothing but the best, but.....I have seen many experienced guys(far more than either of you & myself) get bitten & bad!
> 
> you mentioned chest thumping ropes.........many a tree guy has put commonsense on hold in this trade to get r done!! dont worry my 27 yr injury free friend............yours is usually the worse case.....where an injury would be welcome!!
> 
> be careful, be safe & he watch over you!!
> 
> 
> LXT...............



Feller first I live in the forests of Arkansas not Alaska. Arkansas trees tower over most of the trees I seen in your neck of the bushes. We have longer growing seasons combined with tall southern Pine forests and huge black gum and tulip poplar, London plane etc. I drove in part of your state and the part I saw did not have tall timber. I am sure there may be sections that do but I did not see em ummmmmm hummmmmmmmmm. 

Now what you mean about welcome injury Btw I am always careful and don't beat my chest unless my heart ain't ticking lol. The bottom line still is education ,experience,and equipment can mitigate danger it has consistently for me for years and I don't plan to let my guard down now.


----------



## ropensaddle

Here is some of our trees!

http://www.forestry.state.ar.us/education/arkansaschampiontrees.html


----------



## ropensaddle

not the tallest tree but biggest evidently in 40 states!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhGM0t3QbSo


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> not the tallest tree but biggest evidently in 40 states!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhGM0t3QbSo



That one ugly old piece, that fer sure! 

I bet it looks pretty cool when its leafed out though..


----------



## Rickytree

ropensaddle said:


> not the tallest tree but biggest evidently in 40 states!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhGM0t3QbSo



I don't think I heard anything about the preservation of the specimen. Deadwooding, bracing or perhaps cavity fill.


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Feller first I live in the forests of Arkansas not Alaska. Arkansas trees tower over most of the trees I seen in your neck of the bushes. We have longer growing seasons combined with tall southern Pine forests and huge black gum and tulip poplar, London plane etc. I drove in part of your state and the part I saw did not have tall timber. I am sure there may be sections that do but I did not see em ummmmmm hummmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Now what you mean about welcome injury Btw I am always careful and don't beat my chest unless my heart ain't ticking lol. The bottom line still is education ,experience,and equipment can mitigate danger it has consistently for me for years and I don't plan to let my guard down now.




LMFAO........Ropes, didnt mean to give you credit by saying you live in Alaska, Ppppplllleeeeaaaasssseeee your trees tower.. over what? the double wide on the prarie, you better look at some forests up here in the north, ala: Allegheny National Forest/ Cooks Forest. that list of trees you provided did not look impressive to me........hell, I pass stool bigger than those saplings!

Secondly, I dont know if the illegals are supplying you with bad "red hair" or if you are trying to re-enact the role for slingblabe  maybe you have your terminology tables backwards??? I think your _macropores _ have been compacted along with emilio & hector advancing in phototropism by growing out your bottom end 

What I meant about welcoming injury...........? is plainly this! all the "I think" im a badazzes I know/knew were injured to a point of no return!!! Ive seen many who think their (skill, experience, education, etc...) was so good that they just couldnt do wrong........ummmmmmm hummmmm, Well, they either lost a hand, got electrocuted, crushed & maimed foot, broken back, cut very bad, etc.... But hell Billy Bob.......all those years you got, it just couldnt happen to you???? most of the guys with what I mentioned above.......wish they only got hurt!! Im thinking especially the ones who died!

God be with you & may you always be safe, but nature doesnt care about what skills you have (her squirrels have more) or education!! all im saying is....she`ll let you know!!

RF...... LOL, "wildthing" that was good!!!




LXT...................


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> LMFAO........Ropes, didnt mean to give you credit by saying you live in Alaska, Ppppplllleeeeaaaasssseeee your trees tower.. over what? the double wide on the prarie, you better look at some forests up here in the north, ala: Allegheny National Forest/ Cooks Forest. that list of trees you provided did not look impressive to me........hell, I pass stool bigger than those saplings!
> 
> Secondly, I dont know if the illegals are supplying you with bad "red hair" or if you are trying to re-enact the role for slingblabe  maybe you have your terminology tables backwards??? I think your _macropores _ have been compacted along with emilio & hector advancing in phototropism by growing out your bottom end
> 
> What I meant about welcoming injury...........? is plainly this! all the "I think" im a badazzes I know/knew were injured to a point of no return!!! Ive seen many who think their (skill, experience, education, etc...) was so good that they just couldnt do wrong........ummmmmmm hummmmm, Well, they either lost a hand, got electrocuted, crushed & maimed foot, broken back, cut very bad, etc.... But hell Billy Bob.......all those years you got, it just couldnt happen to you???? most of the guys with what I mentioned above.......wish they only got hurt!! Im thinking especially the ones who died!
> 
> God be with you & may you always be safe, but nature doesnt care about what skills you have (her squirrels have more) or education!! all im saying is....she`ll let you know!!
> 
> RF...... LOL, "wildthing" that was good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...................



Well well your state does not provide the info our does. I did however notice many of the US records are under ours so I guess we need to start submitting our champion trees into the registry! For instance the cedar Elm at 144 foot beats the US record by 34 feet. Any way lexie if you pass stools that large your a bigger ass than I expected. I sorta see now your jethro bodine way of looking at the bad ass thing and yes; I too have seen several that have died or been maimed. I see them on here as well, The only thing seemingly important to many is; how much time it took to get down and those types are usually the ones ending up needing er services! Remember all the time comments about the tree I had growing out of the roof , the one by three phase, the one they would have to have a crane on Lexie baby, I would like to see you poop that 13 plus foot diameter bald Cyprus just west of the Mississippi. I will take pics if your ready to back up your postoke:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That one ugly old piece, that fer sure!
> 
> I bet it looks pretty cool when its leafed out though..



I may visit it again but them cottonmouths are so thick where it is; hard to walk in summer.
We have too many tornado's for trees to reach full potential if you look that one had the top blown out!


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> I don't think I heard anything about the preservation of the specimen. Deadwooding, bracing or perhaps cavity fill.



That tree is in the white river wilds and is pretty much off limits for power tools. I suppose our leaders are not too concerned with one tree as we are two thirds or better forests.

Here is just some of the critters there:jawdrop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxYyOgW0u_4


----------



## Rftreeman

since ya'll talking about the size of your wood, here's one of our trees, it's located on private property that I did some other tree work on, where the guy has his hand at the tree is 6' 9" diameter, he was holding the end of the string we used to measure the circumference to figure the dia...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rftreeman said:


> since ya'll talking about the size of your wood, here's one of our trees, it's located on private property that I did some other tree work on, where the guy has his hand at the tree is 6' 9" diameter, he was holding the end of the string we used to measure the circumference to figure the dia...



Cool! Hey, wouldn't a DBH tape be useful? I got a couple of them if you need one.

Jeff, just messing with ya,


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool! Hey, *wouldn't a DBH tape be useful? *I got a couple of them if you need one.
> 
> Jeff, just messing with ya,


I have one somewhere but didn't have it that day so we just divided the circumference by 3.14 to get dia...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pie?
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Pie?
> Jeff


pumpkin or pa con....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rftreeman said:


> pumpkin or pa con....



Roobar wit poke salad!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> since ya'll talking about the size of your wood, here's one of our trees, it's located on private property that I did some other tree work on, where the guy has his hand at the tree is 6' 9" diameter, he was holding the end of the string we used to measure the circumference to figure the dia...



Nice stick; at one time there were many now they're fewer mature specimen's.


----------



## lxt

Ropes.....just because your state uses a million illegal immigrants to go out & size check trees doesnt mean that other states dont have tree(s) just as big!

Your using a crane does not impress me ole boy.....anybody who has been in this trade any length of time has done big trees!!...who gives a crap? I did an elm removal as an apprentice in the Osbourne Pa area that was ranked in the Arborists Bi-centenial.......it was 16 ft DBH, over 95 ft tall and had a spread that made a truck stop working girl look like nothing!!! & to boot...the utility ran a 13.2 single phase through the middle of it!! Yes, I was scared!!

If for any reason you think we only do bushes here.....you are sadly mistaken, if that was the case the homeowners would do it their self, funny how I always get some big ugly thing & btw.....even if its 60, 70 or 80 ft tall...I can still remove it with a 50 ft bucket.....ck out some of my pics big boy!! I dont jump out n climb unless its over 70+ ft depending on setup of course!! 

personally I hate posts like this....who really gives a chit how big of trees we say we do on here......as long as we make it home safe!! some how safety turned into chest thumping...........funny how it just proved my point from an earlier post!!




LXT............


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> Ropes.....just because your state uses a million illegal immigrants to go out & size check trees doesnt mean that other states dont have tree(s) just as big!
> 
> Your using a crane does not impress me ole boy.....anybody who has been in this trade any length of time has done big trees!!...who gives a crap? I did an elm removal as an apprentice in the Osbourne Pa area that was ranked in the Arborists Bi-centenial.......it was 16 ft DBH, over 95 ft tall and had a spread that made a truck stop working girl look like nothing!!! & to boot...the utility ran a 13.2 single phase through the middle of it!! Yes, I was scared!!
> 
> If for any reason you think we only do bushes here.....you are sadly mistaken, if that was the case the homeowners would do it their self, funny how I always get some big ugly thing & btw.....even if its 60, 70 or 80 ft tall...I can still remove it with a 50 ft bucket.....ck out some of my pics big boy!! I dont jump out n climb unless its over 70+ ft depending on setup of course!!
> 
> personally I hate posts like this....who really gives a chit how big of trees we say we do on here......as long as we make it home safe!! some how safety turned into chest thumping...........funny how it just proved my point from an earlier post!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Lexie,lexie,lexie I know ya gots some big uns bro; its just I believe they are a bit more scattered. I have worked in many states including In,Mi,Tx,Mo,Ks,Ok,Ne,Ohio and I see more tall timber here on a daily basis. I don't mean to chest beat bud just explain myself.
Safety is what started your bickering and the fact that I said through education,experience ,equipment much of the danger can be eliminated and you came out saying otherwise. Go back a read it and you will see it did not start as chest beating anyway. I have never used a crane on my own work or in power line work. The only crane job I have done was for a local guy who needed help! I was pointing out that many would have needed the crane for the job my 47 year old ass did. Anyway friend here is to them bushes bro May two acorns learn to co-exist?


----------



## lxt

Ropes, outta all the guys on here you are one of the few I really like!! you take care & 47 aint that old!!!!!



LXT.................


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> Ropes.....just because your state uses a million illegal immigrants to go out & size check trees doesnt mean that other states dont have tree(s) just as big!
> 
> Your using a crane does not impress me ole boy.....anybody who has been in this trade any length of time has done big trees!!...who gives a crap? I did an elm removal as an apprentice in the Osbourne Pa area that was ranked in the Arborists Bi-centenial.......it was 16 ft DBH, over 95 ft tall and had a spread that made a truck stop working girl look like nothing!!! & to boot...the utility ran a 13.2 single phase through the middle of it!! *Yes, I was scared!!*
> 
> If for any reason you think we only do bushes here.....you are sadly mistaken, if that was the case the homeowners would do it their self, funny how I always get some big ugly thing & btw.....even if its 60, 70 or 80 ft tall...I can still remove it with a 50 ft bucket.....ck out some of my pics big boy!! I dont jump out n climb unless its over 70+ ft depending on setup of course!!
> 
> personally I hate posts like this....who really gives a chit how big of trees we say we do on here......as long as we make it home safe!! some how safety turned into chest thumping...........funny how it just proved my point from an earlier post!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


of what.........


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> I was a trim crew foreman ten years, then Danger tree expert 13; as danger tree foreman they gave me all the ones regular crews would tear the lines down on! I basically got screwed, as; the money was not worth the added responsibility. I made maybe fifty cent more per hour


Believe it or not I actually got paid a little more than the others and got a company truck to drive home but they knew they could depend on me to get it done...once I made GF I still had to do a couple myself till I got someone that was eager to learn and not a chicken chit and I trained him....


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> Believe it or not I actually got paid a little more than the others and got a company truck to drive home but they knew they could depend on me to get it done...once I made GF I still had to do a couple myself till I got someone that was eager to learn and not a chicken chit and I trained him....



I had new truck to drive and many things I miss from them days. However money was not part of that. It always amazes me at what people think is money. two decades I expect more than 15 per hour did not mean they paid it though. Gf is for the relatives around here. I was basically as far as I would go there and is why amongst other reasons I am now trying my own gig.


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> I had new truck to drive and many things I miss from them days. However money was not part of that. It always amazes me at what people think is money. two decades I expect more than 15 per hour did not mean they paid it though. Gf is for the relatives around here. I was basically as far as I would go there and is why amongst other reasons I am now trying my own gig.


I gave up the GF after a couple years due to the freaking politics of the job and been on my own since they laid us off jan 2007..


----------



## lxt

Rftreeman said:


> of what.........


 

I am assuming you meant scared of what?? I know....your not scared of any tree/situation aloft...................which is pure BS. BTW...I was like 19 or 20 & only had going on 2yrs in the trade.

let me see..........those who cant....become GF`s, yeah thats right, RF.. you are a funny man, arent you the one that got roasted for being a little on the large side? Hey if you have no fear as you self proclaim.....C`mon up big boy!! I got a nice sycamore needing done Im figuring its every bit of 120ft...gothic bastid, You and I can can play in the crown....then take off the lead over the house & service wires connected to the pole of a 3 phase 23 line with a 3 can stack of transformers...

we`ll see if your palms shake?? Im betting when Im done with ya you`ll have a diaper load to take back to the land of sand.... 

I love guys who arent afraid......funny, like I said in another post, I hire someone whos mouth overloads their candy azz (much like you) by talking big....then on the job they deliver small, where are your pic`s RF......Id like to see you in action, doesnt matter doing what.....just show us you atleast do trees!!



LXT............


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> I am assuming you meant scared of what?? I know....your not scared of any tree/situation aloft...................which is pure BS. BTW...I was like 19 or 20 & only had going on 2yrs in the trade.
> 
> let me see..........those who cant....become GF`s, yeah thats right, RF.. you are a funny man, arent you the one that got roasted for being a little on the large side? Hey if you have no fear as you self proclaim.....C`mon up big boy!! I got a nice sycamore needing done Im figuring its every bit of 120ft...gothic bastid, You and I can can play in the crown....then take off the lead over the house & service wires connected to the pole of a 3 phase 23 line with a 3 can stack of transformers...
> 
> we`ll see if your palms shake?? Im betting when Im done with ya you`ll have a diaper load to take back to the land of sand....
> 
> I love guys who arent afraid......funny, like I said in another post, I hire someone whos mouth overloads their candy azz (much like you) by talking big....then on the job they deliver small, where are your pic`s RF......Id like to see you in action, doesnt matter doing what.....just show us you atleast do trees!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


 
Is this another $800 dollar gig killer??


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> I am assuming you meant scared of what?? I know....your not scared of any tree/situation aloft...................which is pure BS. BTW...I was like 19 or 20 & only had going on 2yrs in the trade.
> 
> let me see..........those who cant....become GF`s, yeah thats right, RF.. you are a funny man, arent you the one that got roasted for being a little on the large side? Hey if you have no fear as you self proclaim.....C`mon up big boy!! I got a nice sycamore needing done Im figuring its every bit of 120ft...gothic bastid, You and I can can play in the crown....then take off the lead over the house & service wires connected to the pole of a 3 phase 23 line with a 3 can stack of transformers...
> 
> we`ll see if your palms shake?? Im betting when Im done with ya you`ll have a diaper load to take back to the land of sand....
> 
> I love guys who arent afraid......funny, like I said in another post, I hire someone whos mouth overloads their candy azz (much like you) by talking big....then on the job they deliver small, where are your pic`s RF......Id like to see you in action, doesnt matter doing what.....just show us you atleast do trees!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


Why is it so hard for you to believe that I'm not and never have been a chicken chit like you, that 3 phase 120 feet tall crap doesn't bother me, I'm not scared of heights and respect the power lines because I know what will happen if I didn't, a couple times I had to remove trees 10" or more in dia that had grown up between the 3 phase 23k lines and when the power crew got there to kill the power I was already done and I'm not sure what you mean by "roasted for being a little on the large size" cause when I worked for the company I was well under 220 plus I can still do it if I need to and did do it as a GF and a crew foreman as well as a trainee and was never scared, if this work scares you you are in the wrong ####ing business, maybe I'll buy stock in a bleach company cause I'm getting the impression that your wife uses a lot of the stuff or do you just buy new panties after you soil them and get them all wadded up....I had a little respect for you at one time but that has gone out with the last pair of panties you soiled.....if I did come join you all you'd do is craw inside my pocket so you could learn a little.....as for pictures, I'll tell you like I did the last smart ass, I don't have chit to prove to you or anyone else here, no one here pays me so the only people I need to prove it to are the people that pay me good money to do what scares the hell out of you.....

god bless you and happy new year........


----------



## Rickytree

Rftreeman said:


> Why is it so hard for you to believe that I'm not and never have been a chicken chit like you, that 3 phase 120 feet tall crap doesn't bother me, I'm not scared of heights and respect the power lines because I know what will happen if I didn't, many times I had to remove trees 10" or more in dia that had grown up between the 3 phase 23k lines and when the power crew got there to kill the power I was already done and I'm not sure what you mean by "roasted for being a little on the large size" cause when I worked for the company I was well under 220 plus I can still do it if I need to and did do it as a GF and a crew foreman as well as a trainee and was never scared, if this work scares you you are in the wrong ####ing business, maybe I'll buy stock in a bleach company cause I'm getting the impression that your wife uses a lot of the stuff or do you just buy new panties after you soil them and get them all wadded up....I had a little respect for you at one time but that has gone out with the last pair of panties you soiled.....if I did come join you all you'd do is craw inside my pocket so you could learn a little.....as for pictures, I'll tell you like I did the last smart ass, I don't have chit to prove to you or anyone else here, no one here pays me so the only people I need to prove it to are the people that pay me good money to do what scares the hell out of you.....
> 
> god bless you and happy new year........


 

There's a big dfference if the trees were getting climbed or taken down with a bucket. 
As far as doing it now, ya sure you could you just have to order the XXX large Sumo Saddle for your fatass!! Ya remember mee .. Tough Guy!


----------



## Rftreeman

Rickytree said:


> There's a big dfference if the trees were getting climbed or taken down with a bucket.
> As far as doing it now, ya sure you could you just have to order the XXX large Sumo Saddle for your fatass!! Ya remember mee .. Tough Guy!


 
you still throwing temper tantrums over the ground man getting a tip that he deserved more than you probably did, anyone that has to listen to you cry all day deserves a tip......

as far as bucket vs climbing, a majority of my time was/is climbing.....


----------



## the Aerialist

*Some dangers can't be seen ...*







I finally took that tree down today. It's been a week of bitter cold and the job took about twice as long as I planned. When I bid the job it was pleasant Fall weather.

I technicaled the heck out of that one. I parked my dump truck under it and put a 40' ladder in the bed. I only got on the ladder after I supported the major limb with my lowering rope, and tied the ladder onto the limb. Only then did I get on it (from the top) and used my pole saw to drop the ends while a nephew gently pulled the wires to one side with a light rope.

The tops were problematic because of the other trees under it. I ended up trimming the other trees to get clearance to swing them with my lowering rope. I got in a hurry though and left too much trunk to drop. I had a five ton dump driver and loader waiting about two hours for it, so I decided to use my pretty terrific felling skills to lay 35 feet of it down next to the house.

To my horror, after putting the felling notch in it, and while plunge cutting (bore cut?) behind it, my saw sunk in a spit out some punky wood. It had a rotten core. I was commited at that point (what would you do?) and made the finishing back cut (face cut?) and it split and twisted on the drop, and slid off the hillside at hit the house! Lucky for me it was a brick house, and no apparent damage was done. All in all I dodged a bullet on that one and learned (once again) not to take short cuts.

Note I did have a doubled bull rope on the but end, but when it split it slipped out of the rope, and away it went!.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> I finally took that tree down today. It's been a week of bitter cold and the job took about twice as long as I planned. When I bid the job it was pleasant Fall weather.
> 
> I technicaled the heck out of that one. I parked my dump truck under it and put a 40' ladder in the bed. I only got on the ladder after I supported the major limb with my lowering rope, and tied the ladder onto the limb. Only then did I get on it (from the top) and used my pole saw to drop the ends while a nephew gently pulled the wires to one side with a light rope.
> 
> The tops were problematic because of the other trees under it. I ended up trimming the other trees to get clearance to swing them with my lowering rope. I got in a hurry though and left too much trunk to drop. I had a five ton dump driver and loader waiting about two hours for it, so I decided to use my pretty terrific felling skills to lay 35 feet of it down next to the house.
> 
> To my horror, after putting the felling notch in it, and while plunge cutting (bore cut?) behind it, my saw sunk in a spit out some punky wood. It had a rotten core. I was commited at that point (what would you do?) and made the finishing back cut (face cut?) and it split and twisted on the drop, and slid off the hillside at hit the house! Lucky for me it was a brick house, and no apparent damage was done. All in all I dodged a bullet on that one and learned (once again) not to take short cuts.
> 
> Note I did have a doubled bull rope on the but end, but when it split it slipped out of the rope, and away it went!.


 
So you hit the house with a log? Did you tell the owner to look for cracks inside the house? Sounds a bit sketchy sorry to be blunt but that is a no no. If I drop a trunk and there is any chance it could reach the house I will climb a few feet make my notch and kerf marks to prevent tear outs then if there is a variation the stick is shorted enough to miss the house. Your reputation is all you have and you must protect it at any cost.

PS: sometimes just making the notch higher on the stump like chest level is enough to make it clear:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sounds like that butt wasn't tied good enough. You should of expected the worst and double checked yourself.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like that butt wasn't tied good enough. You should of expected the worst and double checked yourself.
> Jeff



True that! I ran the rope over a low "Y"in the portion I had left to fell and the tree split right there, leaving me with a good rope attachment to the part still standing. It was complex. I have to go back for final clean up I see if I can get an "aftermath" photo.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> True that! I ran the rope over a low "Y"in the portion I had left to fell and the tree split right there, leaving me with a good rope attachment to the part still standing. It was complex. I have to go back for final clean up I see if I can get an "aftermath" photo.


 
https://net-at-hand.s3.amazonaws.com/sites/19508/images/22458_preview.jpg


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> True that! I ran the rope over a low "Y"in the portion I had left to fell and the tree split right there, leaving me with a good rope attachment to the part still standing. It was complex. I have to go back for final clean up I see if I can get an "aftermath" photo.


 
Your a good sport for posting it. I would of tied off a clove hitch and notched higher. I always have to play the 20/20 thing as an Operations guy. Sucks having to tell a guy he screwed up when he never had that intention. He feels bad enough.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

this one was bad hollow


strap prevented chair!


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> this one was bad hollow
> 
> 
> strap prevented chair!


I wonder how many people turned that down before you tackled it...


----------



## ropensaddle

I like to wrap the strap tightly then chain the two ends and bind even more tightly no extra strap getting in the way and a cushion effect on the band-aid!


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> I wonder how many people turned that down before you tackled it...


 
Several I get that alot seems the landscapers can't do a real tree lol


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Several I get that alot seems the landscapers can't do a real tree lol


 
not all of them can but I do.........I'm in both fields..


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> not all of them can but I do.........I'm in both fields..


 
Way to go bro I am steering that way too lol. Time for revenge lol.


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Way to go bro I am steering that way too lol. Time for revenge lol.


 it's a win win cause people that have me do the lawn also want tree work done so guess who they ask first..yep, me the lawn jockey as some call me...

I'm a tree guy that added lawn care to my business but some here seem to think it's the other way around....


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> it's a win win cause people that have me do the lawn also want tree work done so guess who they ask first..yep, me the lawn jockey as some call me...
> 
> I'm a tree guy that added lawn care to my business but some here seem to think it's the other way around....


 
Don't matter what anyone thinks imo. I wonder is tree insurance enough to cover landscaping and grass jobs or do you have to add in a new policy? I have an old tractor and thought of doing small bush hogging jobs and gravel or rock hauls to add to the work load!


----------



## ropensaddle

*tractor*


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Don't matter what anyone thinks imo. I wonder is tree insurance enough to cover landscaping and grass jobs or do you have to add in a new policy? I have an old tractor and thought of doing small bush hogging jobs and gravel or rock hauls to add to the work load!


I had to add the lawn care stuff to mine, they also wanted to know if I was doing product application or spraying for weeds cause that it a separate deal with my ins co..


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> I had to add the lawn care stuff to mine, they also wanted to know if I was doing product application or spraying for weeds cause that it a separate deal with my ins co..


 
How long to build client base? Does it interfere with trees in the busy season or do you just stick someone else on it?


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> How long to build client base? Does it interfere with trees in the busy season or do you just stick someone else on it?


I just started full time on my own 4 years ago so I'm still building but it all balances out pretty good with the way I have it set up, I get all the lawn stuff done in 3 days (I do that solo most of the time) and have the other 2 or 3 days to do tree work, I actually did more lawn stuff last year than tree, I decided a little over a year ago to concentrate on removals only so the lawn work makes up for the missed trim jobs but I still get a few bucks off the trim stuff cause I'll pass it on to a friend and he gives me a cut plus sometimes he'll have me chip brush for him..

one thing about doing lawn care also is most commercial accounts pay a flat rate each month so there's guaranteed money each month...


----------



## lxt

Rftreeman said:


> Why is it so hard for you to believe that I'm not and never have been a chicken chit like you, that 3 phase 120 feet tall crap doesn't bother me, I'm not scared of heights and respect the power lines because I know what will happen if I didn't, a couple times I had to remove trees 10" or more in dia that had grown up between the 3 phase 23k lines and when the power crew got there to kill the power I was already done and I'm not sure what you mean by "roasted for being a little on the large size" cause when I worked for the company I was well under 220 plus I can still do it if I need to and did do it as a GF and a crew foreman as well as a trainee and was never scared, if this work scares you you are in the wrong ####ing business, maybe I'll buy stock in a bleach company cause I'm getting the impression that your wife uses a lot of the stuff or do you just buy new panties after you soil them and get them all wadded up....I had a little respect for you at one time but that has gone out with the last pair of panties you soiled.....if I did come join you all you'd do is craw inside my pocket so you could learn a little.....as for pictures, I'll tell you like I did the last smart ass, I don't have chit to prove to you or anyone else here, no one here pays me so the only people I need to prove it to are the people that pay me good money to do what scares the hell out of you.....
> 
> god bless you and happy new year........


 


You are a bloated bag of fodder!! the only chicken chit here is whats rolling outta your pie hole, crawl in your pocket..... you weight challenged bastid.....Im far from scared & have rescued alot of loud mouths like you!!

Id rather have my wife provide the bleach while your wife provides you another twinkie with a creme puff as an entree opcorn:. On here everyone is a badazz....all I see of you is your pot belly at the base of a tree you wish you had balls to climb.....maybe your wife should crawl in your pocket & have a look see!!!

If you need to buy stock.....Ill sell ya some!! come on up n get it, I have no respect for someone who boasts, lies & apparently breaks toilets when sitting on em!! BTW...the gig im speaking of pays considerably more than $800.00, no one else wants to do it including ole RF.....

So Mr. Im not scared of anything but a shake weight & a treadmill.....show us those pics of your bad self up in the big stuff!! *hard to film off an orchard ladder uh, cuz thats as high as you can go!*

im wondering why if you are so good did the old green n yellow say see ya to you???? ooops...thats another story uh!! dont let the ole lady shrink your girdle, LMFAO



LXT................


----------



## lxt

LOL, Rickytree...no wonder ole RF isnt afraid/scared......he`s on his zero turn mower (aka: hovaround) doing yard work!!! scuse me lawn turd....ahh, my tulips need a pruning (be careful with my bulbs)!!! yeah I bet your palms really wobble when you have to clean out the gutters at Ms. smiths, that Ladder weight rating of 350lbs scares the snot outta you, uh? LOL

No wonder he hasnt posted pic`s.....his debate would be: Hmmm post the cutting of the fescue or the ever so difficult kentucky blue?



LXT................


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> You are a bloated bag of fodder!! the only chicken chit here is whats rolling outta your pie hole, crawl in your pocket..... you weight challenged bastid.....*Im far from scared* & have rescued alot of loud mouths like you!!
> 
> Id rather have my wife provide the bleach while your wife provides you another twinkie with a creme puff as an entree opcorn:. On here everyone is a badazz....all I see of you is your pot belly at the base of a tree you wish you had balls to climb.....maybe your wife should crawl in your pocket & have a look see!!!
> 
> If you need to buy stock.....Ill sell ya some!! come on up n get it, I have no respect for someone who boasts, lies & apparently breaks toilets when sitting on em!! BTW...the gig im speaking of pays considerably more than $800.00, no one else wants to do it including ole RF.....
> 
> So Mr. Im not scared of anything but a shake weight & a treadmill.....show us those pics of your bad self up in the big stuff!! *hard to film off an orchard ladder uh, cuz thats as high as you can go!*
> 
> *im wondering why if you are so good did the old green n yellow say see ya to you????* ooops...thats another story uh!! dont let the ole lady shrink your girdle, LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


are ya or ain't ya scared, you posted several times that you were, go back and look, it's sad that you had to resort to personal attacks on me and Rope to settle your inner mental problem of being a chicken chit p us sy as well as the loser that you are now...........and like I said, I don't need to prove a damn thing to you, picture's are for people who don't have self confidence and need someone's praise, I can climb any damn tree there is and throw you out on you POS head now get lost you chicken chit crybaby.....does you mommy hold your hand while you work.....lmfao.....


----------



## jefflovstrom

*whoa*



lxt said:


> LOL, Rickytree...no wonder ole RF isnt afraid/scared......he`s on his zero turn mower (aka: hovaround) doing yard work!!! scuse me lawn turd....ahh, my tulips need a pruning (be careful with my bulbs)!!! yeah I bet your palms really wobble when you have to clean out the gutters at Ms. smiths, that Ladder weight rating of 350lbs scares the snot outta you, uh? LOL
> 
> No wonder he hasnt posted pic`s.....his debate would be: Hmmm post the cutting of the fescue or the ever so difficult kentucky blue?
> 
> Wow! That is riled-up! You ok.lxt? Don't go off the deep end!
> Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> lxt said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rickytree...no wonder ole RF isnt afraid/scared......he`s on his zero turn mower (aka: hovaround) doing yard work!!! scuse me lawn turd....ahh, my tulips need a pruning (be careful with my bulbs)!!! yeah I bet your palms really wobble when you have to clean out the gutters at Ms. smiths, that Ladder weight rating of 350lbs scares the snot outta you, uh? LOL
> 
> No wonder he hasnt posted pic`s.....his debate would be: Hmmm post the cutting of the fescue or the ever so difficult kentucky blue?
> 
> *Wow! That is riled-up! You ok.lxt? Don't go off the deep end!*
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> he'll be ok, his mommy is on the way over to hold his hand or is it to wipe his ass....
Click to expand...


----------



## Rftreeman

or maybe she's gonna change his diaper.......


----------



## ropensaddle

Jeffy is an in sta http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:...&h=78&w=62&usg=__Tw2LUwt5tI-LGVimnTq7zYEm3Yw= :hmm3grin2orange:


I post pictures from boredom lol of course lexie calls me a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u53q8J7GHg


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Jeffy is an in sta http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:...&h=78&w=62&usg=__Tw2LUwt5tI-LGVimnTq7zYEm3Yw= :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I post pictures from boredom lol of course lexie calls me a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u53q8J7GHg


 
All alien words-no sabe.
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Jeffy is an in sta http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:...&h=78&w=62&usg=__Tw2LUwt5tI-LGVimnTq7zYEm3Yw= :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I post pictures from boredom lol of course lexie calls me a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u53q8J7GHg


he (lxt) doesn't bother me, he ain't writing the checks at the end of the day so he's just another POS down the drain to me....I had a little respect for him because where he got started but not anymore, straight up loser is what he is....


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> All alien words-no sabe.
> Jeff


 
Dern an I had to edit that post it cost me a hat


----------



## ropensaddle

Guys can't we all get along lol. Where's the love


----------



## lxt

I stated every now and then my palms can shake & that 20 yrs ago I was scared up in a monster of a tree you only wish you could do today!!!

I hear you talking, but that dont mean nothing chubby!! you are the one who resorted to name calling, what ropes & I were exchanging was thoughts about safety/danger trees......why you chimmed in I dont know.

Ropes & I have different opinions on what safety, education, skill, etc.. play in doing danger trees, OUR OPINIONS!! you chime in and make an absurd statement about no tree no where scares you!!! you arent afraid of anything tree related, cause you arent up there & probably never have been (lawn boy).

as for my mommy helping me..........I could get down right ignorant & verbally split you open like the blown up dead cow in the field you are!! whenever you think you can come throw me on my "pos head" Im not hard to find!!

*Ill be the guy doing what you cant!! climbing in a medium saddle(lol) up in some big ugly thing* you might wanna stick with mowing grass...something seems to tell me you are a lot better at it!!

Im done swapping jabs with you RF, cuz honestly.........you dont have proof you even ever did trees or do trees!! funny...even Ropes, slayer, Ekka, Murph & I atleast posted a pic or 2.....but you having nothing to prove??....more like you cant prove what you say you do is more like it!!!!



LXT............


----------



## ropensaddle

Can't you see the fear? I respect heights and fear lightning, I respect cavities and fear high winds!:monkey:


----------



## Rickytree

Rftreeman said:


> Why is it so hard for you to believe that I'm not and never have been a chicken chit like you, that 3 phase 120 feet tall crap doesn't bother me, I'm not scared of heights and respect the power lines because I know what will happen if I didn't, a couple times I had to remove trees 10" or more in dia that had grown up between the 3 phase 23k lines and when the power crew got there to kill the power I was already done my lunch and I was working on the guys beside me then after that I started to eat the stuffing in the seat cuz well just cuz.......


 
Ever hear of using a period.. Man I could imagine you when you were typing this laying in bed spitting all over yourself.


----------



## lxt

Rftreeman said:


> he (lxt) doesn't bother me, he ain't writing the checks at the end of the day so he's just another POS down the drain to me....I had a little respect for him because where he got started but not anymore, straight up loser is what he is....


 


LOL, RF.........I dont consider you a loser or a POS, you just opened your mouth & I stuck my shaft in it for ya!!! you started this!!! when someone talks the talk & I know their full of crap Ill call em out every time...friend or foe!!

As fer Ropes & I......I thought we agreed to dis-agree and moved on??? RF im sure you have done your share???? but dont tell me or anyone on this forum you dont get a lil nerved up when aloft cutting some ugly thing off over a house/Lines thats being roped off!!

& if you answer the way I hope you dont??? then you are truly not the person I thought you to be!!


LXT...............


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Can't you see the fear? I respect heights and fear lightning, I respect cavities and fear high winds!:monkey:


 


LOL, ya know ropes thats the right word choice there "respect"! maybe I used scared, nerved up....when I shoulda used respect, however...you can respect all the cavities you want, they dont care about that & putting in a dip at 20 or 50ft up...remember Im the one who asked you that question, cuz I do the same...no big deal there!! try it with some levi garrett pouch!! LOL.


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> LOL, ya know ropes thats the right word choice there "respect"! maybe I used scared, nerved up....when I shoulda used respect, however...you can respect all the cavities you want, they dont care about that & putting in a dip at 20 or 50ft up...remember Im the one who asked you that question, cuz I do the same...no big deal there!! try it with some levi garrett pouch!! LOL.


 
Things I respect I can by careful analysis overcome even if it means having to rethink my complete strategy. That is courage but things I fear such as; lightning, high winds ole ropey ducks and hides (call me colonial Sanders cause I'm done lol) I can over come my fear in a life threatening situation though!


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> LOL, RF.........I dont consider you a loser or a POS, you just opened your mouth & I stuck my shaft in it for ya!!! you started this!!! when someone talks the talk & I know their full of crap Ill call em out every time...friend or foe!!
> 
> As fer Ropes & I......I thought we agreed to dis-agree and moved on??? RF im sure you have done your share???? but dont tell me or anyone on this forum you dont get a lil nerved up when aloft cutting some ugly thing off over a house/Lines thats being roped off!!
> 
> & if you answer the way I hope you dont??? then you are truly not the person I thought you to be!!
> 
> 
> LXT...............


Ok, I don't really know you so I'll take back the POS loser part but all I did was ask you what you were scared of and you came back at me with the following post which I took as a personal attack, if it wasn't meant to be an attack I apologize for the things I posted...



lxt said:


> I am assuming you meant scared of what?? I know....your not scared of any tree/situation aloft...................which is pure BS. BTW...I was like 19 or 20 & only had going on 2yrs in the trade.
> 
> l*et me see..........those who cant....become GF`s, yeah thats right, RF.. you are a funny man, arent you the one that got roasted for being a little on the large side? Hey if you have no fear as you self proclaim.....C`mon up big boy!! I got a nice sycamore needing done Im figuring its every bit of 120ft...gothic bastid, You and I can can play in the crown....then take off the lead over the house & service wires connected to the pole of a 3 phase 23 line with a 3 can stack of transformers...
> 
> we`ll see if your palms shake?? Im betting when Im done with ya you`ll have a diaper load to take back to the land of sand.... *
> 
> I love guys who arent afraid......funny, like I said in another post, I hire someone whos mouth overloads their candy azz (much like you) by talking big....then on the job they deliver small, where are your pic`s RF......Id like to see you in action, doesnt matter doing what.....just show us you atleast do trees!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



as for you wanting pictures, I don't really have pictures, don't have the need to see myself working that much, I have a few from way back with me in trees but you can't tell it's me but if you need to see me in a tree I'll hunt the damn things out and show ya....


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> Ok, I don't really know you so I'll take back the POS loser part but all I did was ask you what you were scared of and you came back at me with the following post which I took as a personal attack, if it wasn't meant to be an attack I apologize for the things I posted...
> 
> 
> 
> as for you wanting pictures, I don't really have pictures, don't have the need to see myself working that much, I have a few from way back but with me in trees but you can't tell it's me but if you need to see me in a tree I'll hunt the damn things out and show ya....


 
:monkey:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Let's get back on topic ####wads ...*

Wow, I guess my little spat with Jeff when I first registered was hugs and kisses compared to the vendettas you guys are having.

I invited LXT to come help me out with his lift and was willing to pay him $400 to bring it to the job with the posted tree. He was booked (I asked him the day before so it's understandable), but it wasn't because I couldn't do it, it was because I thought it would be safer and quicker.

Using a 40' ladder out of the back of my dump truck wasn't my preferred method of handling that problem tree, but it worked. But the real danger lurked elsewhere (the rotted base), and I became complacent after the limb over the power lines came down safely.

The extra time rigging the ladder and dropping the problem limb caused me to rush the take down of the trunk section. Lesson: never assume your troubles are over until the tree is in the truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> Wow, I guess my little spat with Jeff when I first registered was hugs and kisses compared to the vendettas you guys are having.
> 
> I invited LXT to come help me out with his lift and was willing to pay him $400 to bring it to the job with the posted tree. He was booked (I asked him the day before so it's understandable), but it wasn't because I couldn't do it, it was because I thought it would be safer and quicker.
> 
> Using a 40' ladder out of the back of my dump truck wasn't my preferred method of handling that problem tree, but it worked. But the real danger lurked elsewhere (the rotted base), and I became complacent after the limb over the power lines came down safely.
> 
> The extra time rigging the ladder and dropping the problem limb caused me to rush the take down of the trunk section. Lesson: never assume your troubles are over until the tree is in the truck.


 
Hey Doug, does it feel like you are home listening to your little bro's? Hahaha!
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Know fear ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Doug, does it feel like you are home listening to your little bro's? Hahaha!
> Jeff



My Nephews are city "gangsta" punks, and bringing them into tree work has shown them what tough is. It's a tough and dangerous profession we are in and I'm not a NO FEAR guy, I KNOW FEAR and face it almost daily.

Even going out on that limb seemed shaky because that tree was not in good shape. I rigged a support line for it before I went out on it far enough to reach the ladder. The ladder was there not to gain access (I was already up there) it was to give me a platform to work from and to give me a better angle to use my Stihl pole saw. Not to mention that it took my weight of that limb while I was up there with it.

I'll admit that inviting LXT to come and work the job with his lift was partially to invite him to personally see that I am the real deal, and also because I don't let ego stop me from trying to do things in the safest way for me and my crew.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> My Nephews are city "gangsta" punks, and bringing them into tree work has shown them what tough is. It's a tough and dangerous profession we are in and I'm not a NO FEAR guy, I KNOW FEAR and face it almost daily.
> 
> Even going out on that limb seemed shaky because that tree was not in good shape. I rigged a support line for it before I went out on it far enough to reach the ladder. The ladder was there not to gain access (I was already up there) it was to give me a platform to work from and to give me a better angle to use my Stihl pole saw. Not to mention that it took my weight of that limb while I was up there with it.
> 
> I'll admit that inviting LXT to come and work the job with his lift was partially to invite him to personally see that I am the real deal, and also because I don't let ego stop me from trying to do things in the safest way for me and my crew.


 
Just curious. Why do you feel the need to prove yourself? 
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Money Talks and Bullpucky Walks ...*

Jeff, if I am going to be a part of this online community I don't want any doubts that I am just a guy with a computer and a line of bullpucky.

Because LXT is close to me, and had and had already posted that he works in that area (Mt. Lebanon) I'd have a chance to not only bring in a lift (a towable) to help with that tree, but to give a regular here a chance to meet me in person and work with me.

Do I need to do that? No I don't. I'm here to learn, not to just beat my chest, or your head.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> Wow, I guess my little spat with Jeff when I first registered was hugs and kisses compared to the vendettas you guys are having.
> 
> I invited LXT to come help me out with his lift and was willing to pay him $400 to bring it to the job with the posted tree. He was booked (I asked him the day before so it's understandable), but it wasn't because I couldn't do it, it was because I thought it would be safer and quicker.
> 
> Using a 40' ladder out of the back of my dump truck wasn't my preferred method of handling that problem tree, but it worked. But the real danger lurked elsewhere (the rotted base), and I became complacent after the limb over the power lines came down safely.
> 
> The extra time rigging the ladder and dropping the problem limb caused me to rush the take down of the trunk section. Lesson: never assume your troubles are over until the tree is in the truck.


 
I get gripped at by the wifey for not getting remotely in a hurry to do much. Especially if I get to talking to a customer or am on a night mare job. One thing that has kept me alive is I am methodical about many things. Don't get me wrong I can blow and go on simple jobs. I work at the pace that allows full concentration when it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> Jeff, if I am going to be a part of this online community I don't want any doubts that I am just a guy with a computer and a line of bullpucky.
> 
> Because LXT is close to me, and had and had already posted that he works in that area (Mt. Lebanon) I'd have a chance to not only bring in a lift (a towable) to help with that tree, but to give a regular here a chance to meet me in person and work with me.
> 
> Do I need to do that? No I don't. I'm here to learn, not to just beat my chest, or your head.


 
We are on the same page, your a good guy, 
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Just curious. Why do you feel the need to prove yourself?
> Jeff


well Jeff, I know you're not talking to me but it seems that if a person doesn't post videos or pictures of themselves doing said tree work they are posers....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rftreeman said:


> well Jeff, I know you're not talking to me.



Right, I wasn't talking to you.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*A Picture is worth 1000 words ...*



Rftreeman said:


> well Jeff, I know you're not talking to me but it seems that if a person doesn't post videos or pictures of themselves doing said tree work they are posers....


 
I do photos and videos of my work as a marketing tool on my web site. Once customers visit my web site it establishes my credibility and ability to do the work they need done.

Here, not so much, because nobody here is spending their hard earned money to hire you to do your thing. Although I did offer to hire at least one member, not to expose him as a poser, but to get some help.

Most phones today can take photos and even video, it's trivial to get some shots of you and your work. So why not do it? I'm not accusing you, or anybody, of being a poser, but it should be pretty simple to bury your accusers with a few simple shots. This one shows people I can work near their homes without causing daamage:







And here is the video from the same job:

[video]http://gallery.me.com/douglasmetcalfe#100259[/video]

Watch the video to the end an you will see me take a fall while running my bad @ss Stihl 084. Even the simple jobs can get you hurt if you don't have a situational awarness of what you are doing and where.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> I do photos and videos of my work as a marketing tool on my web site. Once customers visit my web site it establishes my credibility and ability to do the work they need done.
> 
> Here, not so much, because nobody here is spending their hard earned money to hire you to do your thing. Although I did offer to hire at least one member, not to expose him as a poser, but to get some help.
> 
> Most phones today can take photos and even video, it's trivial to get some shots of you and your work. So why not do it? I'm not accusing you, or anybody, of being a poser, but it should be pretty simple to bury your accusers with a few simple shots. This one shows people I can work near their homes without causing daamage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the video from the same job:
> 
> [video]http://gallery.me.com/douglasmetcalfe#100259[/video]
> 
> Watch the video to the end an you will see me take a fall while running my bad @ss Stihl 084. Even the simple jobs can get you hurt if you don't have a situational awarness of what you are doing and where.



You are more than welcome to visit us on Facebook. 
Urban Tree Care
Much easier there than here.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Embedding a Video ...*

I don't know if this is a new feature, but I can now make the video appear in the post. Here is the first video that I got for my work. The customer shot this with a cheap Flip Camera, poor quality, but her narration is priceless! Check this out:

[video=youtube;XXOW6DSGAvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXOW6DSGAvE[/video]

To her I am the God of tree work! I'm on a roll now, here is the video of my wife and I discussing what to charge for that drop. I was there a total of three hours. All I had to do was drop it. Nothing else. What would you charge?

[video=youtube;NE1iSs8xR6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE1iSs8xR6c[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> I don't know if this is a new feature, but I can now make the video appear in the post. Here is the first video that I got for my work. The customer shot this with a cheap Flip Camera, poor quality, but her narration is priceless! Check this out:
> 
> [video=youtube;XXOW6DSGAvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXOW6DSGAvE[/video]
> 
> To her I am the God of tree work! I'm on a roll now, here is the video of my wife and I discussing what to charge for that drop. I was there a total of three hours. All I had to do was drop it. Nothing else. What would you charge?
> 
> [video=youtube;NE1iSs8xR6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE1iSs8xR6c[/video]



You are quite the Guru! I screw up posting a pic!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You are quite the Guru! I screw up posting a pic!
> Jeff


 
Now quit beating you self Jeffy here is a pic you posted:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Good job aa


----------



## Rftreeman

Aerial Arborist said:


> I do photos and videos of my work as a marketing tool on my web site. Once customers visit my web site it establishes my credibility and ability to do the work they need done.
> 
> Here, not so much, because nobody here is spending their hard earned money to hire you to do your thing. Although I did offer to hire at least one member, not to expose him as a poser, but to get some help.
> 
> Most phones today can take photos and even video, it's trivial to get some shots of you and your work. So why not do it? I'm not accusing you, or anybody, of being a poser, but it should be pretty simple to bury your accusers with a few simple shots. This one shows people I can work near their homes without causing daamage:
> 
> 
> Watch the video to the end an you will see me take a fall while running my bad @ss Stihl 084. Even the simple jobs can get you hurt if you don't have a situational awarness of what you are doing and where.


why don't I do it?? Because when we go out to work that's what's on our mind, work, not taking pictures or videos, most of the very few pictures that have been taken of me were taken by the client and I've never needed pictures to prove my experience cause I get most of my jobs via word of mouth so they all ready know we can do it. This site is the only place I've ever been were people "need" pictures and video before they can believe what you say. I've been doing this work for 23 years with the pass 4 years full time on my own and 19 full time as a line clearance tech and on the side for many of those 19 so I really don't feel the need to prove anything to the few here that can't accept my word that I have and can do it and do it right without fear, injury or damage...

I guess the next tree I climb I'll post pictures to shut them up.....


----------



## the Aerialist

Rftreeman said:


> why don't I do it?? Because when we go out to work that's what's on our mind, work, not taking pictures or videos... I've been doing this work for 23 years with the pass 4 years full time on my own... I really don't feel the need to prove anything to the few here...
> 
> I guess the next tree I climb I'll post pictures to shut them up.....



"Aerial Arborist Tree Service" is about three years old, and I started without any "word of Mouth" to speak of. My videos are often without an ending because once the job gets to that point I get "all hands on deck" and nobody has time to mess around with a camera.

But it would be nice to see your ugly puss just to put a face to the man we are talking to. I have been pretty open since my arrival to this board and maybe if we were all a little more open we could have more civilized discussion and debate.


----------



## tree MDS

Who said we wanted it to be civil around here you old milktoast bastard!

Just kidding.


----------



## Rickytree

Someone tell that lady it's a spruce it missed not a pine. GEEEZ!


----------



## the Aerialist

*The Confessor is Coming ...*



Rickytree said:


> Someone tell that lady it's a spruce it missed not a pine. GEEEZ!



All ye of little faith prepare to meet your confessor. Wait for it, it won't be long now...


----------



## Rftreeman

lxt said:


> *Ill be the guy doing what you cant!! climbing in a medium saddle(lol) up in some big ugly thing* you might wanna stick with mowing grass...something seems to tell me you are a lot better at it!!
> 
> Im done swapping jabs with you RF, *cuz honestly.........you dont have proof you even ever did trees or do trees!! * funny...even Ropes, slayer, Ekka, Murph & I atleast posted a pic or 2....*.but you having nothing to prove??....more like you cant prove what you say you do is more like it!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


you know what, I have a sever case of CRS and have managed to find a few pictures for you.....

these would be me doing what you said I could never have done, climbing in a medium saddle up in some big ugly thing. I was a class C climber, I'm sure you know what that means.....these were from 1988

headed up after lunch to finish up the removal..




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

another, see the orange up there pulling that nasty overhang...I took that tree down also




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

showing off a little




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

here's one from the early 90's, notice no hooks...




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Here's one I climbed about 3 years ago, notice the 3 phase line next to and behind it..




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

me on a removal in 2003..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

one I did about 2 years ago...yep, I'm a fat bastard in this one...




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

here's a video from New Orleans after Katrina, nothing much just me filming while riding through the hood in the bucket truck....

[video=youtube;W8gux85Z9eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8gux85Z9eM[/video]

yes the size of my saddle has changed over the years but something that hasn't is my experience and knowledge and the ability to get it done without fear or damage. I don't climb as much as you do today but I can guarantee you one damn thing, if I was your rope man and you got hurt and I had to come get you out of the biggest nastiest tree you could find, you would be on the ground in one piece before the EMT's got there to revive your ass...


----------



## jefflovstrom

I did not see the pics. Just red x's.
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> I did not see the pics. Just red x's.
> Jeff


I can see the pictures, don't know...


----------



## jefflovstrom

I see them now. Ah, the days of no PPE!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:
Cool pics.


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> *Ah, the days of no PPE!*
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:
> Cool pics.


Thanks... the PPE, are you referring to the free climbing or the one picture where I have on a ball cap...


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I see them now. Ah, the days of no PPE!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:
> Cool pics.


 
Yeah right! When men were men.. and we didn't get ourselves all hurt and mangled up either.. well, not until after work anyway! lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

Oh how I miss the orange sweaters with the hoodie lol not really but nasty overhang was a blast.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Oh how I miss the orange sweaters with the hoodie lol not really but nasty overhang was a blast.


 
The trucks were all orange the money sucky but the chicks all dug me and it was an honest dollar.


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Oh how I miss the orange sweaters with the hoodie lol not really but nasty overhang was a blast.


I think they had the best hoodies ever, especially the double lined ones....

I loved bombing big nasty overhang out on the other side of the lines...


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> I think they had the best hoodies ever, especially the double lined ones....
> 
> I loved bombing big nasty overhang out on the other side of the lines...


 
Yeah it kicks until you get saw hung in fiber then its a charge lol. I learned how to not get shocked after several times though. That was a fairly serious tree in your photo, I have done a great deal of them in the past. Its funny you mention climbing burning trees and staying out of the path of least resistance now days and #####'s look at you like your crazy. I did miles of line that burned a hole in the canopy and I am sure you did as well


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it kicks until you get saw hung in fiber then its a charge lol. I learned how to not get shocked after several times though. That was a fairly serious tree in your photo, I have done a great deal of them in the past. Its funny you mention climbing burning trees and staying out of the path of least resistance now days and #####'s look at you like your crazy. *I did miles of line that burned a hole in the canopy* and I am sure you did as well


you mean something like this...this was just a simple single phase job...trees that had been topped many times and under brush...most diffidently not the worst I'd done...this was an easy day...







what I used to get it done...not the prettiest truck but it was very dependable and would go just about anywhere I wanted to..


----------



## climberjones

Rftreeman said:


> you mean something like this...this was just a simple single phase job...trees that had been topped many times and under brush...most diffidently not the worst I'd done...this was an easy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I used to get it done...not the prettiest truck but it was very dependable and would go just about anywhere I wanted to..


 
Not the prettiest that thing looks bad to the bone!


----------



## Rftreeman

climberjones said:


> Not the prettiest that thing looks bad to the bone!


I had that truck in places you wouldn't believe....


----------



## ropensaddle

Rftreeman said:


> I had that truck in places you wouldn't believe....


 
I have had 2wd places no one would believe on cliff edges by using winch and lowering truck to work point then adding chain and binders for safety and finally winching out! They never gave us big foots so had to improvise.


----------



## Rftreeman

ropensaddle said:


> I have had 2wd places no one would believe on cliff edges by using winch and lowering truck to work point then adding chain and binders for safety and finally winching out! They never gave us big foots so had to improvise.


yep, if I could get it in there the winch would get it out...it's odd but that's all they use around here now is the big foot trucks, davey isn't around anymore but asplundh uses them too...

I could get that thing bouncing and bring the front wheels about 4 feet in the air.....


----------



## climberjones

Rftreeman said:


> I had that truck in places you wouldn't believe....


 
No thats just it i would believe!!!!!


----------



## alonfn4

*You Scare the Crap out of me*



the Aerialist said:


> I do photos and videos of my work as a marketing tool on my web site. Once customers visit my web site it establishes my credibility and ability to do the work they need done.
> 
> Here, not so much, because nobody here is spending their hard earned money to hire you to do your thing. Although I did offer to hire at least one member, not to expose him as a poser, but to get some help.
> 
> Most phones today can take photos and even video, it's trivial to get some shots of you and your work. So why not do it? I'm not accusing you, or anybody, of being a poser, but it should be pretty simple to bury your accusers with a few simple shots. This one shows people I can work near their homes without causing daamage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the video from the same job:
> 
> [video]http://gallery.me.com/douglasmetcalfe#100259[/video]
> 
> Watch the video to the end an you will see me take a fall while running my bad @ss Stihl 084. Even the simple jobs can get you hurt if you don't have a situational awarness of what you are doing and where.




Hello The Aerialist,

Just some constructive Criticism i hope you learn from the point i am bringing up. 
Not Only do you seem to have a lack of Safety for your Self and your Crew, your damn lucky you still alive with the crap you pull. I would be afraid to hire you and/or work for you. I Wonder what your insurance company would say if they saw the kind of trees you climb or the Fall you Had with your Stihl ms880 ( 18 March 2010 - YouTube ) (6:04) OSHA would hit the jackpot writing you tickets. I've been doing this for 4years climbing for 2 and even I can tell your work practices are not safe. In the pine video you have no Secondary life line Just your Flip. on top of that Bucking a 16" pine with an ms880 / 25" Bar near a retaining wall without chaps. 1. that is way to big of a saw for that job let alone the bar on it. 2. Running an ms880 without chaps that just show how Unsafe you really are. 3. I watched some of your other videos at this point I would assume you dont have line clearance yet in ( Pine Tree in Powerlines - YouTube )video your well within 10ft of the line at (2:58). 4. In the video Caught By my Ropes ( Caught by my rope - YouTube ) A. you almost cut your life line as you fell over. B. you never did an undercut to the branch to keep it from hanging up on the bark and it almost cost you a visit to the hospital or much worse.....

Hope you take some time to think about the stuff I mentioned and get safer


----------



## newsawtooth

Man o man, this thread is back. Good times, good times.


----------



## Rickytree

Wow all the safety gear and still unsafe. And proud of it!!


----------



## Customcuts

Rickytree said:


> Wow all the safety gear and still unsafe. And proud of it!!




Thats hilarious and so true, I cant believe he hasnt killed himself or any of his groundmen... This guy cracks me up, he has all the gadgets and doesnt know how to use them....i think he did too much acid back in the day cause he's still trippin:hmm3grin2orange:..... What a nutjob!


----------



## Customcuts

the Aerialist said:


> Say aren't you the guy that just wrongly accused me of being a "spiker-trimmer"?
> 
> I would have loved to have just dropped that tree, and felt much safer too, but there way no way to do it without doing severe damage to the trees around it. I risked my life to avoid that, what have you done lately to save a tree?
> 
> If many more jackwagons jump out of this forum at me I'll just have to assume that you all are a tight click of @sses here and I might as well look for a tree forum without such a stockpile of dead wood.





NOPE, YOUR JUST AN IDIOT! PROBABLY THE BIGGEST IDIOT IN THIS INDUSTRY/FORUM/AREA OF RESIDENCE/STATE/COUNTRY/CONTINENT....HOLY CHIT YOU ARE DUMB!


----------



## sgreanbeans

He is no longer a member


----------



## lone wolf

sgreanbeans said:


> He is no longer a member



Bad example of our industry huh?


----------



## Zale

I still miss his videos.


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> I still miss his videos.


It was weird.. he'd get beat up by the lowering line on a cut from bad positioning... then ask
"did you get that on tape?".. and be relieved when the answer was yes.. 
like he was trying to show just how dangerous the profession is, not realizing that he was making it a LOT more dangerous than need be.

The #1 lesson IMO is body positioning relative to the cut... rookies are always cutting from bad positions..


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> It was weird.. he'd get beat up by the lowering line on a cut from bad positioning... then ask
> "did you get that on tape?".. and be relieved when the answer was yes..
> like he was trying to show just how dangerous the profession is, not realizing that he was making it a LOT more dangerous than need be.
> 
> The #1 lesson IMO is body positioning relative to the cut... rookies are always cutting from bad positions..



Oh man does it bother you a banned members thread gets more action then yours :msp_scared:


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh man does it bother you a banned members thread gets more action then yours :msp_scared:



I didn't even know he was banned.. 
missed that whole drama..
don't care much about what happens here


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> I didn't even know he was banned..
> missed that whole drama..
> don't care much about what happens here



Sure ya do ya fibber


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> I didn't even know he was banned..
> missed that whole drama..
> don't care much about what happens here



C'mon Murph, deep down you care. Why else do you keep posting? Because your a glutton for punishment?


----------



## Gologit

murphy4trees said:


> I didn't even know he was banned..
> missed that whole drama..
> don't care much about what happens here



Well, in that case....


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> I didn't even know he was banned..
> missed that whole drama..
> don't care much about what happens here



Dang, pretty Rude there Dan!
Why do you even come here?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya !


----------



## Customcuts

*Aerial dumba$$*

Anyone know why he got banned?? Is it for being so dumb?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Customcuts said:


> Anyone know why he got banned?? Is it for being so dumb?



If you were not there or can not use the archives, you don't need to know. Now, what are you making for breakfast??
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya !



Not yet 101... all things must come to an end in time though


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> Not yet 101... all things must come to an end in time though


Don't start that murph, cause even theguys who are gone forever still creep, and then there creepers you don't wanna be a creeper right ? Cause that's just creepy LOL.


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 250405
when you get bored then you start doing #### like this


----------



## Customcuts

*haha*



jefflovstrom said:


> If you were not there or can not use the archives, you don't need to know. Now, what are you making for breakfast??
> Jeff



Well alrighty then Jeff,,,:hmm3grin2orange: I guess I will be going thru the archives..lol...its all good I get amazed at everything I read or see of his!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Customcuts said:


> Anyone know why he got banned?? Is it for being so dumb?



Pretty much, go back thru and do a search on him, you will see why. Main reason was for unsafe work practices, we would try and guide him, but he would always come back with attitude and defend his bad work, then turn and talk trash to us about this site.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Pretty much, go back thru and do a search on him, you will see why. Main reason was for unsafe work practices, we would try and guide him, but he would always come back with attitude and defend his bad work, then turn and talk trash to us about this site.



Any way you can bring him back, scott?? I wouldn't mind giving him a few virtual kicks to the head.. just for old times!! Hahaha..


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lexie,lexie,lexie I know ya gots some big uns bro; its just I believe they are a bit more scattered. I have worked in many states including In,Mi,Tx,Mo,Ks,Ok,Ne,Ohio and I see more tall timber here on a daily basis. I don't mean to chest beat bud just explain myself.
> Safety is what started your bickering and the fact that I said through education,experience ,equipment much of the danger can be eliminated and you came out saying otherwise. Go back a read it and you will see it did not start as chest beating anyway. I have never used a crane on my own work or in power line work. The only crane job I have done was for a local guy who needed help! I was pointing out that many would have needed the crane for the job my 47 year old ass did. Anyway friend here is to them bushes bro May two acorns learn to co-exist?



I remember tis one!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Any way you can bring him back, scott?? I wouldn't mind giving him a few virtual kicks to the head.. just for old times!! Hahaha..



I have actually thought about it, but for not very long! Aside from all the BS he spewed, the Marine things still burns me up, and now its legal to do it, so even though, via the USMC, we busted him as a liar, they cant do anything about it, he can go around and claim to be a Medal of Honor winner and its not a chargeable offense, WTF is wrong with this place!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> I have actually thought about it, but for not very long! Aside from all the BS he spewed, the Marine things still burns me up, and now its legal to do it, so even though, via the USMC, we busted him as a liar, they cant do anything about it, he can go around and claim to be a Medal of Honor winner and its not a chargeable offense, WTF is wrong with this place!



Freedom Of speech is sometimes our nemesis and seemingly a crutch for those who seek to abuse the privilege. Unfortunately law and common sense have nothing in common and every politician is a lawyer incapable of implementing common sense into the guidelines. Then there is the aclu which strongly resembles a terrorist organization and likely imo is gang lead. Yeah, many problems exist in our leadership and way too many agendas are fueled in the name of freedom but I truly am glad to be free. I strongly believe there is coming a day in which; the common man will tire of this stupidity and get involved to form alliance to become represented. Anyway enough of my soap box lol time to get on my deer stand!


----------

